# Gummiköder selbst gießen



## Angelmann67 (8. März 2017)

Tach auch,
 hab hier mal was, für die Selbermacher, bei ebay us gefunden http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bait-Mold-S...49965259&tpos=top&ttype=price&talgo=undefined
 viel spaß beim Gießen.

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## west1 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Danke!
Ich bau mir meine Formen selbst.


----------



## pennfanatic (8. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Lohnt sich das?
Habe früher mal pilker selber gegossen. Aber habe es dann sein lassen, weil es genau so teuer war wie gekauft.

Und eine Riesen sauerei


----------



## west1 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Köder und Bleie selber machen lohnt sich immer! #6


----------



## Andal (8. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Definiere "lohnen"! 

Und wenn es teurer als kaufen ist, so lange man Freude am Basteln hat, lohnt es sich doch allemal.


----------



## west1 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Mal ne andere Frage.
Lohnt es sich ne Angelkarte und das ganze Zubehör das man zu angeln braucht zu kaufen!?


----------



## pennfanatic (8. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



Andal schrieb:


> Definiere "lohnen"!
> 
> Und wenn es teurer als kaufen ist, so lange man Freude am Basteln hat, lohnt es sich doch allemal.



Nun der ganze Aufwand den ich getrieben habe. Vor allem das lackieren.
Und die Dinger sahen nicht besonders gut aus


----------



## Andal (8. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Basteln und ähnliche nicht strafbewährte Vorbereitungshandlungen verlängern den Spaß des Angelns. :m


----------



## pennfanatic (8. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Aber nur wenn das Ergebnis stimmt


|smash:


----------



## fischbär (8. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Äh, 3 Formen und dafür 50 Euro? Isnbisslteuer, oder?


----------



## magut (8. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

"lohnen" tut es sich schon allein deswegen weil man(n) damit dem Schonzeitkoller entgeht. Nur hat man in kürzester Zeit ein Platzproblem :m  ich weis schon nicht mehr wo ich alles unterbringen soll. Hab dann nach ca. 20 Formen und insgesammt 600 >Gummis aufgehört zu zählen.
LG
Mario


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

@ fischbär
 ich glaube es geht mehr um das selber machen, so wie auch west1 seine Formen selber herstellt.
 Deepdown ist hier am Board auch ein gutes Beispiel dafür,
 guckst du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170132&page=952
 ABSOLUTE GRANATE
 hier geht s nicht ums Geld sparen.

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (8. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Der kann das aber auch hervorragend.
Soviel können hat nicht jeder. Ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Mainhatten (8. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Die ersten sahen bestimmt noch anders aus  Übung macht halt den Meister. Aber das sind schon Kunstwerke, damit könnte ich gar nicht angeln gehen.


----------



## west1 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



magut schrieb:


> Nur hat man in kürzester Zeit ein Platzproblem :m  ich weis schon nicht mehr wo ich alles unterbringen soll. Hab dann nach ca. 20 Formen und insgesammt 600 >Gummis aufgehört zu zählen.
> LG
> Mario



Was glaubst du wie es bei mir nach fast 40 Jahren Köder bauen, aussieht.... :q
Bei jeden neuen fragt mich meine Frau, wann machst du endlich einen Laden auf. #c

und nein ich verkaufe nix!


----------



## Zanderandre (9. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Hier mal was aus good old germany 

http://http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Formenbau


----------



## Frank aus Lev (9. März 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Vom finziellen Aufwand her lohnt es sich bestimmt nicht.

Allerdings ist es manchmal schon ein Vorteil Köder zu fischen, die kein anderer hat. Dann hat man noch den Vorteil die Köder so bauen zu können, wie man ihn in Lauf und Farbe gerne hätte. 

Ich betreibe das Hobby Angeln und alles was damit zu tun Hat um Spaß zu haben, wie übrigens auch jedes andere Hobby sein sollte.


----------



## west1 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Hab gestern bei dem Sauwetter mal alte Gummireste verarbeitet.








Die Form für die Dinger wollte ich mir eigentlich den Winter selber machen aber bei den Preisen hier dachte ich mir bestellst du halt mal eine oder zwei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Wie lang sind die denn??
Sehen klasse aus!


----------



## west1 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

7cm  oder guckst du Bild oben da liegt ein Lineal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



west1 schrieb:


> 7cm  oder guckst du Bild *oben da liegt ein Lineal.*


Trotz Brille blind ;-)))

7 - 9 cm find ich eh beste Universallänge (bis auf Hechte und Waller), Barsch, Zander, Rapfen, Döbel etc., alles packt die Größe weg..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Geile Sache, hätte ich richtig Bock drauf.
 Aber lohnen würde sich das für mich nicht...


----------



## west1 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Die letzten Jahre fische ich keinen Köder länger als ca. 10cm und es gab auch Hechte mehr als genug.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

@west1

Respekt!!! Die sehen absolut perfekt aus. #6

Kaum zu glauben, dass die aus Resten selbstgemacht wurden. 

Worauf angelst du damit? Barsch?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

West, welches Gummi und welche Farben hast du genommen?


----------



## west1 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Das waren Gummireste vom Gummifisch gießen also keine alten Gufis. Angeln tu ich so gut wie nur noch auf Barsch.


----------



## west1 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> West, welches Gummi und welche Farben hast du genommen?



Hier findest du alles Gummi und Farben.
Meine Mischung verrate ich dir nicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Danke, die Spritzen finde ich da aber irgendwie nicht, oder sind die bei den jeweiligen Formen dabei?


----------



## west1 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Ne Spritzen sind bei den Formen keine dabei die bekommst du teuer bei anderen europäischen Händlern oder billiger bei dem aus   meinen ersten Link. oder selber eine machen wäre noch ne Möglichkeit.

Falls du vorhast Gufis zu gießen billig wird das ganze nicht.
Für das Geld bis du alles zusammen hast kannst du die Gufis auch kaufen.


----------



## gründler (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Moin

Anschaffung aller Sachen geht erstmal bißchen ins Geld,aber danach hält es sich in Grenzen.

Habe seit dem Herbst auch angefangen zu gießen,aber nur mit ner einfachen Gipsform.die Gummis werden trotzdem gut und fangen auch,habe die letzten Wochen mehrere Barsche und Zander auf selbstgemachte gefangen.
Das schöne man kann Farben basteln die es so kaum zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

das glaub ich mit den Kosten - da gehts um den Spaß am eigenen Köder, ums basteln...


----------



## gründler (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Ja Maske Farben usw. geht bißchen ins Geld,ne alte Mikrow. hatte ich noch.

Habe auch schon experi. mit  Malfarben aus'n Baumarkt und habe sie mit Plastisol gemischt,mit manchen geht es mit manchen geht es nicht.

Habe auch grob durchgerechnet was ein liter Plastisol an Gummis bringt.
Habe aus 700ml Plastisol ca. 100 Stk. gegossen bei einer länge von 11cm.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



west1 schrieb:


> Ne Spritzen sind bei den Formen keine dabei die bekommst du teuer bei anderen europäischen Händlern oder billiger bei dem aus meinen ersten Link. oder selber eine machen wäre noch ne Möglichkeit.
> 
> Falls du vorhast Gufis zu gießen billig wird das ganze nicht.
> Für das Geld bis du alles zusammen hast kannst du die Gufis auch kaufen.



Danke dir für deine Hilfe#h


----------



## west1 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



gründler schrieb:


> Das schöne man kann Farben basteln die es so kaum zu kaufen gibt.



Stimmt und wenn man sich den Rohling und die Form selber macht hat man ein Unikat das die Fische nicht kennen.
















und an manchen Tagen kann so ein Teil dann bei fast jeden Wurf zumindest einen  Biss geben.


----------



## gründler (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Jap sehen jut aus,nur von Augen aufkleben bin ich weg,habe schon mit Kumpels mehrere test's gemacht.
Gummi mit Augen gegen ohne,fangen beide gleich gut.

Da sie auch nicht besonders gut ewig halten (Wasser und Kleber) klebe ich keine mehr auf,aber das kann ja jeder machen wie er mag.


----------



## west1 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Mit den hier halten die Augen.
Einen Tupfer auf den Gufi, Auge darauf und das ganze Auge und den Rand drumrum leicht mit dem Kleber überziehen.


----------



## gründler (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Ja kenne ich auch,nur wie gesagt mache mir die Mühe nicht mehr.Angel viel an Hängergewässern und verliere auch oft Gummis, fange wie gesagt auch ohne Augen genauso gut wie mit Augen.

Auch Jigköpfe gieße ich selbst,weil man hier oft Hänger und Verluste hat (Steinpackungen).


----------



## Don-Machmut (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Anschaffung aller Sachen geht erstmal bißchen ins Geld,aber danach hält es sich in Grenzen.



ja das sehe ich genau so #6

Zum Anfang kommen erst mal paar Farben Formen Maske Gläser  usw. zusammen 
Aber danach wird es echt günstiger :q und rechnet sich wieder bei mehr Gießen im Gegensatz zum kauf im laden 

Wenn ich es bei den Hecht Gummis Rechne 18cm Gummi 5 lit. Plastisol 60€ 100ml Farbe ca. 11€ ( reicht zum Färben der 5 lit ) bissel Glitter 9€ pluss die Form 10€ Gips 
Bin ich bei 90€ rechne wir noch bissel Unkosten Strom Maske ca. dazu  sagen wir 1,10€ pro 18cm Gummi 
Macht aus den 5 lit ca 100 Stück im laden beim preis von 4,50€  oder 4,80€ kann jeder rechnen was da geht :q:q

Da bekommt man Lager Probleme ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

@west: 
Endgeile Fotos!

Tolle Beschreibungen!!
DANKE!!


----------



## west1 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> ja das sehe ich genau so #6
> 
> Zum Anfang kommen erst mal paar Farben Formen Maske Gläser  usw. zusammen



Gläser kaufen braucht man nicht ich nehme nur alte Kaffeetassen, die großen.


----------



## gründler (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Alte kleine Milchkännchen aus Porzelan von Oma aus alten tagen mit Ausgießer gehen wunderbar und nehmen kaum platz in der Mikro.weg,so passen bis zu 4 Kännchen rein (4 farbig).

Tassen etc.gehen auch,ich nehme Milchkännchen von Omas alten Kaffezeugs,benutzt eh keiner mehr.

#h

Bei youtube findet man auch alles was man wissen muss und brauch usw.unter Gummifisch gießen..


----------



## Lurchi4 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



west1 schrieb:


> Hab gestern bei dem Sauwetter mal alte Gummireste verarbeitet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Bisher hatte ich immer so Köder welche von der Stange, aber spielte schon länger mit dem Gedanken mal welche selbst zu gießen. Nun ist scheinbar der Moment da um es umzusetzen. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

zumindest kriegste hier mit. wie ;-))


----------



## west1 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



Lurchi4 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Bisher hatte ich immer so Köder welche von der Stange, aber spielte schon länger mit dem Gedanken mal welche selbst zu gießen. Nun ist scheinbar der Moment da um es umzusetzen. :q



Nix zu danken! Die in deinem Link wären mir auf Dauer zu teuer, da baue oder kaufe ich lieber einmal eine Form und mach die Teile selber und billiger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Form bauen muss man halt auch können..

Bin ja auch nicht so der Handwerker..


----------



## Mainhatten (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Form bauen muss man halt auch können..
> 
> Bin ja auch nicht so der Handwerker..


Hi Thomas
Sperre mal bitte den Lurchi4 WG Linkspam.
3 Beiträge und alle mit Link zum Angel Berger. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DieGerder (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Form bauen muss man halt auch können..
> 
> Bin ja auch nicht so der Handwerker..




Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es mit Gips gut klappt. Nur braucht man eben eine stabile Form aus Holz oder so. Aber das ist auf jeden Fall mal eine Idee für den entspannten Winter


----------



## el.Lucio (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Nix Form bauen, für kleine Gummis ne Schachtel ferrero rocher verputzen und die Schachtel nehmen, für große Gummis verputzt halt nen Liter Eis:m

Als Gießmasse funzt Alabaster Gips ganz gut


|wavey:


----------



## Don-Machmut (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

RELIEFGIESSMASSE PLASTALIN SUPER 5KG  von Trollfactory 

Top zum Formbau in Sachen Preis Leistung für 17,90 € inklusive Versand ..
Hab ich Mehrere Forme draus gebaut :vik:

Damit kannst alles nachbauen was es so auf dem Markt gibt  oder halt deine eigenen Gummis entwickeln ( wie man mag ) 
Hat auf jeden Fall Hohes sucht Potenzial


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Ich tu mir da leicht. Ich habe einen Gummi- und Bleigiesser, der bereitwillig auf meine Ideen anspringt. |supergri


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich tu mir da leicht. Ich habe einen Gummi- und Bleigiesser, der bereitwillig auf meine Ideen anspringt. |supergri



Es hat nicht jeder so viel Glück wie du Andal :m


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Ja gut, spätestens ab dem Frühjahr muss ich dann aber auch mithelfen, dass die Ideen und Systeme auch ein paar Abnehmehr finden. Aber auch das wird sich gut finden.


----------



## west1 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja gut, spätestens ab dem Frühjahr muss ich dann aber auch mithelfen, dass die Ideen und Systeme auch ein paar Abnehmehr finden. Aber auch das wird sich gut finden.



Gute funktionierende Eigenentwicklungen verkauft man nicht dann hat man Köder fürs leben.|supergri


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Wenn man sich so einen Luxus leisten kann. Aber ich bin auch nicht so ... da dürfen dann ruhig andere Angler teilhaben. #h


----------



## west1 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Mach ich ja auch ich geb hin und wieder auch welche ab kostenlos, nur von den besten höchst selten die sind für mich.#c


----------



## D.B (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Meine Formen haben bis zu 2500€ gekostet. Dafür aus Alu und Spezialanfertigungen


----------



## fischbär (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Alter Schwede, da hättest Du ja gleich ne cnc direkt kaufen können uns selbst fräsen.
Hast Du Bilder von den Formen mit Resultat?


----------



## saveit (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

2.500 ist doch ein wenig übertrieben oder?^^ Wahrscheinlich bekommste das gleiche Ergebnis um einiges billiger.

Kennt einer von euch einen Laden, wo man die Gummiflüssigkeiten zum gießen günstig beziehen kann? Muss nicht unbedingt aus Deutschland sein. Polen usw sind auch ok.


----------



## fischbär (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Die normalen Webshops dazu kennst Du, oder? Sind die zu teuer?


----------



## Seele (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Wenn du die Form konstruieren lässt und sauber Fräsen, dann kann das mit den 2500€ schon hin kommen. So ein Konstrukteur arbeitet nicht für 15 Euro die Stunde und auch eine Maschinenstunde kosetet nen Haufen Geld. 
Ich hab eine Form daheim die war rund 15h auf der CNC, da kommt einiges zusammen.

Billiger kommt man weg sich ein Positiv zu basteln und dann in Silikon oder Keramin abzugießen. Für den Privatgebrauch locker ausreichend.


----------



## magut (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

geht auch günstiger -- aus Gips für den Eigenbedarf


----------



## schwerhoeriger (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Hallo Magut,

sehen gut aus deine Formen. Ist das einfacher Baumarktgips oder Künstlergips / Reliefgips?

Grussen Michael


----------



## gründler (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Bei Gips = Dental Gips Typ 4 verwenden gib es in der Bucht in mehreren farben,dieser ist der beste zum Formenbau da angerührt fast wie Wasser und nach 30min entformbar.

#h


----------



## schwerhoeriger (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Hoi Gründler,

danke. #h


----------



## gründler (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Keine Ursache,gibt auch Videos bei yout. dazu.

Wenn die form fertig ist mit 2K Epoxy Harz bestreichen  (Abdruck),so lösen sich die gegossenen leichter und sie glänzen,ohne Harzbeschichtung werden sie matt und gehen bischel schwerer raus.Nach dem bestreichen die form umdrehen damit überschüssiges Harz raus laufen kann,sonst hat man evtl. im Schwanzteller zu viel Harz und die neuen gegossenen werden nicht perfekt.


Und kauft euch vernünftige Atemschutzmasken,stinkt echt nicht ohne,am besten draussen gießen.Ich hab diese hier
https://www.ebay.de/itm/3M-Halbmask...466591?hash=item3d40944f9f:g:0zwAAOSwWdZZX2Op

#h


----------



## magut (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hallo Magut,
> 
> sehen gut aus deine Formen. Ist das einfacher Baumarktgips oder Künstlergips / Reliefgips?
> 
> Grussen Michael




ist "Alabastagips" --denk das ist der, den du Künstlergips nennst -- der ist viel heller als der "normale" und ist feiner. Formt echt sehr gut ab. Kostet nicht viel, braucht aber etwas länger zum aushärten
LG
Mario


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Hi,

vor etwa 3 Jahren stand ich vor dem Dilemma, dass ich etliche Tüten voll mit beschädigten Gummiködern, die mal viel Geld gekostet haben, zu liegen hatte.
Also habe ich einen Weg gesucht, diese zu "reparieren".

Das einfachste war, intakte Köder abzuformen und die Defekten in diese Formen "reinzuzwängen".
Dann das Ganze im Backofen erhitzen, dazu 'ne Blechdose mit Gummi in passender Farbe um die Verlußte aufzufüllen.
Abkühlen lassen - fertig - dachte ich.

Die Weichmacher haben es mir verleidet.

Ich fand dann im Netz diverse "phthalatfreie" Weichplastik zum Köderbau. 
Die Bereits vorhandenen Gießformen hab ich etwas "verfremdet" w.g. "Futterneid".
Mittlerweile habe ich ein gutes Sortiment meiner eigenen Gummis - die manchmal sogar fangen.

Die hier z. B. in 12 cm, 18 cm und 25 cm






... oder diese in 12 cm und 18 cm






... verschiedene "Stint-Varianten" in 23 cm


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. Januar 2018)

*Alter Mann spielt wieder mit Lego*

Zum Abgießen vorhandener Köder baue ich zunächst einen Rahmen, der Boden mit Frischhaltefolie ausgelegt.







Auf "halber Höhe" wird die Form mit einem guten Künstlergips (ich nehme zumeist "Artestone") ausgegossen und die Vorlage eingelegt.






Nach dem Aushärten 2 Löcher ansenken ( später zur Führung der Form) und die Oberfläche z.B. mit Siliconefett einsprühen.
Dann die gesamte Form ausgießen.






Nach den Härten den Rahmen abbauen und die Gipsform trennen.






Ich grundiere die Form dann mit stark verdünntem Polyurethan und versiegele  sie dann 2x mit verdünntem Epoxy.
Dann werden noch Anguss und Steiger gefräßt/geschliffen und  dann kann schon mal befüllt werden.






PS.:

Der "Steiger" lässt sich später gut für eine farbige Schwanzflosse nutzen:






Einfach Flosse abschneiden, ohne den ges. Köder aus der Form zu nehmen, mit 'ner Schere "anspitzen" und erhitzen. Form schließen und durch den Steiger einen neuen Schwanzteller gießen.
So lassen sich ggf. auch abgebissene Schwanzteller ersetzen - passende Form vorausgesetzt.


----------



## kingpimpz (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Hammer!
Ist halt die mit die einfachste Form der Gießerei.
Einguss, Steiger, du musst doch vom Fach sein.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



kingpimpz schrieb:


> ..., du musst doch vom Fach sein....



Nö. 
Nur weil's Spass macht. |supergri


----------



## Jamdoumo (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Krasse Nummer!

 Im Prinzip sind der Kreativität hier ja keine Grenzen gesetzt auch einen "bewährten" Köder zu verändern oder?


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Krasse Nummer!
> 
> Im Prinzip sind der Kreativität hier ja keine Grenzen gesetzt auch einen "bewährten" Köder zu verändern oder?




Fast Grenzenlos jup.

Aber wer frisch damit anfängt brauch erst nen bißchen Einlaufzeit,gerade beim mehrfarbig Gießen brauch es etwas Übung.Aber so nach 30 Stk. ca. hat man mehr und mehr die Bögen raus.

Auch beim ersten Formenbau ist man nicht Perfekt aber das kommt nach und nach und wird immer besser.

|wavey:


----------



## Slick (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Bin gerade dabei.

Das beste an Silikonkautschuk ist das man die Form erwärmen kann und das Plastisol in jede Lücke fließt






Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gründler (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Winterzeit Bastelzeit,war mal wieder fleißig und exper. gerade mit neuen Farbmischungen.


lg #h


----------



## magut (1. März 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Top Egebnisse !!  
Genau diese Form von Shad (lang und schmale Schwanzwurzel) macht mir die meisten Probleme beim giessen. Bekomm da keine vernünftigen Formen (ich möchte stehende) hin die ohne Spritze zu giessen sind. 
Aber ich hf das ich das auch noch schaffe 
LG
Mario


----------



## gründler (1. März 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Moin

Hat mich auch fast 1,5kg Gips gekostet bis ich die Perfekte form hatte und dann hat es mich noch mal ca.50 Gummis probe gießen gekostet bis ich die form so hatte das es passt (Nachschleifen der Giesnester).

Nun hab ich aber die Kurve raus und sie werden perfekt und laufen auch verdammt gut,Schwanzteller wackelt wie blöd und der Körper selbst flankt auch noch.


#h


----------



## rule270 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Gummiköder selbst gießen*

Hy such mal nach Abformmasse in Bastelgeschaft oder bei eb....
Dort wirst Du fündig.
Ich baue seit Jahren Pilker und Zubehör selber . Auch Rohlinge.
klappt gut.
LG
Rudi


----------



## gründler (30. Juli 2020)

Moin

Ich habe die Tage mein Schlacht und Wirtschaftsraum mit Ausgleichmasse neu gegossen,da kam mir die Idee wenn das Zeug so Blasenfrei ist,dazu extrem flüssig zu verarbeiten,dazu noch genauso hart wird wie Dentalgips typ 4 Hardstone...dann muss doch Ausgleichmasse auch gehen um Formen zu bauen.

Also mal schnell ne Form gebaut,Ausgleichsmasse angerührt (bitte genau an die Anleitung  halten) und rein in die Schalung mit eingeklebten Gummifischen.

Was soll ich sagen,das Zeug ist wie Dentalgips typ 4 und macht Blasenfreie sehr stabile harte Formen zum Gießen von Gummis,der Sack kostet um 40-45€ ( Qualitäts Ware.... PCI Periplan 25kg Ausgleichsmasse ). Nachteil,die Form brauch bei ca 5-7cm stärke gut 24 Std. um komplett auszuhärten,da ist Dentalgips mit 30min schneller.Aber man kann sie nach ca. 10 Std Ausschalen.

Die Gußnester mit Epoxy Lackieren produziert glänzende Gummis,ohne Epoxy matte, genau wie mit Dental Gips Typ 3 oder 4.

Wer öfter Formen baut kann so Geld sparen,weil Dentalgips ja erheblich teurer ist.

Viel Spass beim Formen bauen.

lg

Ps: Dieser Kanal ist auch was für Selbstgießer,er baut z.t krasse Gummis,die Form die er in diesem Video benutz gibt es im Netz auch zu kaufen für um die 90 Dollar,einfach mal Bait mold googeln und unter Bildern gucken da seht ihr sie mit Link zum Shop.


----------



## fischimnetz71 (13. September 2020)

Hallo miteinander, 

die Frage sollte hier doch weniger sein, ob es sich lohnt, sondern mehr ob es Spaß macht  Und noch besser: der Gummiköder kann nach den eigenen Vorstellungen und Wünschen gestaltet werden. 
Ich denke ich werde dieses Projekt zeitnah mit meinem kleinen Sohn (6) in Angriff nehmen, damit dieser auch schnell Gefallen am Angeln findet und wir, wenn er älter ist gemeinsam loslegen können  

Lg Frank


----------



## susifisch (28. Oktober 2020)

Oha...was möglich ist...Danke für Tipps. Ich werde mal versuchen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. Oktober 2020)

fischimnetz71 schrieb:


> ...
> die Frage sollte hier doch weniger sein, ob es sich lohnt, sondern mehr ob es Spaß macht  Und noch besser: der Gummiköder kann nach den eigenen Vorstellungen und Wünschen gestaltet werden.
> ...



... oder defekte Köder einfach wieder in Gebrauchsfähige "verwandeln" ...


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2020)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> ... oder defekte Köder einfach wieder in Gebrauchsfähige "verwandeln" ...


... deswegen ist dunkelgraugrünbaatz-motoröl mit Glitter so eine "beliebte Farbe"!


----------



## Thommy1971 (4. November 2020)

Moin Moin, sehr interessantes Thema, das muss ich unbedingt auch machen. Meinem ersten Rohling fehlt noch die Schaufel. Dann kann die Form gemacht werden. Mal schauen wie der läuft.


----------



## 49er (19. November 2020)

Dank diesem Thread hab ich mich jetzt auch entschlossen, meine Gummifischchen selber zu machen.
Mich nervt es immer, wenn ich nicht alle Dekore, die ich gerne haben möchte, bei einem Händler bekommen kann. 
Wegen dem --> Do it yourself! 

Hab mich auch schon kräftig ins Thema eingelesen und einige Videos dazu angeschaut.
Ich denke, ich werde meine erste Form aus Silikon machen, da mir das eingeschmiere mit Epoxidharz beim Gips nicht so gefällt. Hab da einfach die Befürchtung das Strukturen verschmieren oder mir die Schwanzschaufel zu voll läuft. Ich kenne mich, bin eher so der Typ "Viel hilft viel"! 
Möchte eine einteilige Form bauen.
Kann mir eventuell jemand ein Silikon für den Formenbau empfehlen?

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Thommy1971 (19. November 2020)

Schau mal im Netz nach Abformsilikon, bei Amazon z. B. wird da auch Temperaturbeständiges angezeigt


----------



## Thommy1971 (19. November 2020)

Ich nehme Keramikgießmasse, die lässt sich super leicht verarbeiten und ist nicht teuer. Die Oberfläche wird schön glatt und hart. Einflussöffnung und Abluftleitung kann man ganz einfach mit einer Feile nacharbeiten.


----------



## Seele (19. November 2020)

@49er 
Raumtemperaturvernetzendes Silikon Hitzebeständig, auch Silikon RTV-HB genannt ist das was du brauchst. Das Creato ist etwas fester, das Trollfactory etwas weicher. Je nachdem was dir lieber ist und was du abformen möchtest.


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. November 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> @49er
> .... auch Silikon RTV-HB genannt ist das was du brauchst. ...


Wenn man 10 Leute, die mit 2k_Silikonen abformen befragt, wird man bestimmt 25...30 Empfehlungen bekommen.
Hart, mittelhart, weich und mindestens das ganze noch mal temperaturbeständig bis xyz°C ...

Ich hab mir ein bisschen angelesen, das Netz durchstöbert, Probemengen gekauft (Geld verbrannt), größeren Kanister gekauft ...

PS.: RTV-HB benutze ich aber auch.


----------



## Seele (20. November 2020)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Wenn man 10 Leute, die mit 2k_Silikonen abformen befragt, wird man bestimmt 25...30 Empfehlungen bekommen.
> Hart, mittelhart, weich und mindestens das ganze noch mal temperaturbeständig bis xyz°C ...



Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen, denn im Hobbybereich kommst du an RTV fast nicht drum rum, und um die Hitzebeständigkeit auch fast nicht. Die Härte richtet sich ganz nach deinem Einsatzzweck. Gerade einteilige Formen für Jigköpfe benötigen zum Beispiel maximale Flexibilität, dagegen sollten zweiteilige die man mit Klemmen zusammenpressen muss möglichst hart sein damit sich nichts verformt. 

Für Gummifische würde ich sowieso kein Silikon sondern keramische Gießmasse verwenden und diese mit Epoxi für den Glanz einpinseln. Silikon nimmt man in der Regel für Bleiformen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. November 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> ...
> Für Gummifische würde ich sowieso kein Silikon sondern keramische Gießmasse verwenden...


Ist bei mir "Artestone".
Hatte dazu schon mal was hinterlassen (#68).


----------



## Seele (20. November 2020)

Ja da gibt's Verschiedene: Artestone, Stewalin, Keramin, Xyrarock. Wichtig ist, dass sie nicht kreiden wie normaler Elektrikergips, der ist zwar billig aber ungeeignet.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. November 2020)

Ich hab' es anfangs auch mal Gips aus'm Baumarkt probiert: Problem waren vor allem Blasen und das die Formen nach kurzer Zeit gerissen sind, hatte wohl mit der Temperatur vom Plastisol zu tun.
Das Kreiden hab ich mit verdünntem 1k Polyurethan beseitigt (wird richtig eingesaugt) und dann auch noch mit Epoxy "versiegelt" ...


----------



## Bertone (21. November 2020)

@Tulpe2 

gegen Risse: Armierungsfasern (z.B. für selbstnivellierende Fliessspachtel) einarbeiten, das sollte es beheben.
Blasen: nach dem Anmischen kurz ruhen lassen und, sofern man keine Vakuumpumpe hat, das Gebinde in einen luftdichten Sack geben, Staubsauger dran, kurz laufen lassen und während dessen das Gebinde von aussen leicht 'beklopfen', das hilft den Blasen beim Aufstieg an die Oberfläche.
Um PU oder Epoxy zu sparen kannst z.B. einen Zuschlag Kieselgur zugeben, das verdickt das Ganze nach Bedarf, bleibt jedoch sehr gut streichfähig und zieht nicht so weit ein.


----------



## Tulpe2 (21. November 2020)

Wie gesagt: Gips waren die ersten Experimente, ich nehme seit Jahren Artestone oder Silikon (je nach Zweck).


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. November 2020)

Ich nehme Kerraflott, das hat eine gute Festigkeit und ist preiswert in der Anschaffung


----------



## Thommy1971 (25. November 2020)

Ich habe heute zum Testen mal alte Twister eingeschmolzen. Mein erster Test


----------



## Tulpe2 (25. November 2020)

... sieht doch richtig gut aus ... 
Wie geht es Deiner Nase? 
Ich benutz sicherheitshalber eine 3M 4277 Halbmaske.


----------



## Thommy1971 (25. November 2020)

Meiner Nase geht es super, habe durch die Maske nichts gerochen. Ich würde das aber ohne Maske nicht empfehlen


----------



## Thommy1971 (25. November 2020)

Im Sommer etwas, was man prima im Garten machen kann, lach


----------



## Thommy1971 (28. November 2020)

Heute habe ich meiner ersten Gummifisch mal getestet. Ich bin begeistert 

Gummifisch aus alten Twistern. - YouTube


----------



## Thommy1971 (29. November 2020)

Heute die nächste Form gemacht. Der gleiche Gummifisch wie neulich nur in 10cm. Leider ist die Schaufel schon beim Original nicht ganz gerade. Ich hoffe der läuft trotzdem ordentlich


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. Dezember 2020)

Bin nun am versiegeln, die ersten werde ich vielleicht am we gießen


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. Dezember 2020)

Was nimmst Du zum Versiegeln?


----------



## Thommy1971 (4. Dezember 2020)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Was nimmst Du zum Versiegeln?


Epoxidharz, 2-3 sehr dünne Schichten


----------



## Tulpe2 (4. Dezember 2020)

Zum verdünnen des Epoxi nehme ich MEK (Methylethylketon oder auch Butanon genannt)
Tip kam mal von einem Modellbauer. Das Zeug verdunstet, bevor Epoxy anzieht.


----------



## Thommy1971 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich kenne das mit Spiritus, war ein Tipp von Hans Nordin aus dem Wobblerbaubuch. Das Laminierharz was ich habe ist schon sehr dünnflüssig und die erste Schicht im nu einzogen.


----------



## fischerinanne (4. Dezember 2020)

Ouh das ist ja eine tolle Idee! Und eine perfekte Beschäftigung bei dem grauslichen - kalten Wetter draußen. Find, dass es auch eine gute Idee als Weihnachtsgeschenk oder Wichtelgeschenk ist. Und mit selbstgemachten hat man gleich viel mehr Freude. Da muss ja dann ein guter Fang dabei sein ;-)


----------



## Thommy1971 (5. Dezember 2020)

So nun der erste Test, ich bin zufrieden aber da ist viel Luft nach oben. Die Kanäle waren zu eng, was ich behoben habe. Spaß macht es auf jeden Fall und die Tage kommen noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Thommy1971 (9. Dezember 2020)

Da ich nicht nur kopieren will, fange ich an zu schnitzen. Die Schaufel wird aus 2mm Polycarbonat gemacht


----------



## Thommy1971 (9. Dezember 2020)

Wie das manchmal ist beim basteln ist, musste ich den Plan mit der Schwanzschaufel ändern. 2mm Polycarbonat ich einfach zu dünn gewesen. Ich habe sie nun aus Abachi gemacht. Morgen bringe ich den Rohling in seine endgültige Form und versiegel ihn. Ich bin sehr gespannt ob und wie der Gummifisch läuft.


----------



## Thommy1971 (10. Dezember 2020)

Um auch einfache zweifarbige Gummifische zu gießen, habe ich eine andere Form gemacht. Funktioniert der erste Gummifisch werde ich 4 machen und daraus dann eine große Form bauen


----------



## Thommy1971 (11. Dezember 2020)

So Leute nun haut doch auch mal was raus


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Dezember 2020)

1x in klein:






Der Erfolg:






Norwegengummiköder, die Farbe gibt es original nicht ("Möhre", leider etwas verfälscht):







Ergebnis: leider Ausgefallen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Dezember 2020)

Die "Hexenküche" unter UV (Farbpigmente)


----------



## Thommy1971 (11. Dezember 2020)

sehr geil Bernd, das gefällt mir  ich bin nicht allein mit meiner Macke, Gott sei dank, lach


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Dezember 2020)

Meinem (Ex-)Schwiegersohn hab ich damit so eingedeckt, der hat die Dinger letztlich teilweise schon unbenutzt "verklingelt" (und mir das Material bezahlt) ...


----------



## fischerinanne (14. Dezember 2020)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Meiner Nase geht es super, habe durch die Maske nichts gerochen. Ich würde das aber ohne Maske nicht empfehlen


Da kann ich Thommy 1971 nur Recht geben! Eine Maske ist da quasi ein MUSS  Auf die Richtige Maske kommt es dazu auch noch an, weil so eine typische dünne nicht sehr viel bringt. Wie Tulpe2 auch sagt sind da Halb Masken definitv vorteilhafter und der Nase geht es besser  Ich hab mich da auch mal über verschiedenste Masken informiert, falls es jemanden auch interessiert: https://www.meisterbob.de/atemschutzmaske-test/


----------



## Tulpe2 (14. Dezember 2020)

Wenn man Gummiköder gießt, geht es nicht um FFP1,2,3 sondern um organische, anorganisch und saure Dämpfe, eventuell noch ein wenig kristalline Stäube.
"Deinen" Testsieger kannst Du hier in die Tonne kloppen.

Die Seite erinnert mich an einige Schlauchboot-Testseiten im Netz, auf denen regelmäßig Intex und Sevylor Badeboote gewinnen.

Wenn es Dir um echte Infos geht: da greift der Arbeitsschutz und die haben auch passende Seiten.


----------



## Thommy1971 (14. Dezember 2020)

Jo Leute die eigene Sicherheit ist immer wichtig. Auf Youtube kann man sich auch viel Müll abgucken und man sollte sich vorher richtig informieren.

Auf dem einen Bild habe ich meine mal gepostet. Die Filter sollten ausreichen. 

Beim Formbau bin ich mal einen neuen Weg gegangen. Abgeguckt von teuren Kaufformen und das ganze mit Keramikgießmasse gemacht. Ich bin überzeugt so keine oder wenig Probleme mit der Schrumpfung zu haben. Bei 2 Formen war der Schafft zu lang und zu eng. Aus sowas lernt man nur, wäre das Silikon gewesen, wäre es teures Lehrgeld gewesen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (14. Dezember 2020)

Die 4277 nutze ich auch. Abgekuckt bei den "Bastelköppen" (angler-info.eu), da verirren sich ja ab und an kommerzielle "Gummischmiede" .
Das mit dem Rückeneinguss hab' ich ja auch schon gemacht - geht super.
Oder Gummis mit geradem Rucken in die Form "geklebt" und ausgegossen. Ergebnis ist dann eine Eingussöffnung über die ganze Länge.

(Das waren die "Kleinen" aus #113)


----------



## Thommy1971 (15. Dezember 2020)

Das mit dem einkleben kenne ich auch, ist bei den Modell auf dem Bild leider nicht möglich. Mal sehen wie der erste Abguss wird


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. Dezember 2020)

Meine Form funktionierte wieder nicht, Der Schwanzteller lief nicht voll. Nun ist der Rücken ganz offen. Im Zweifel geht das mit Injektor und geschlossener Form


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Dezember 2020)

Bei welcher Temperatur gießt Du?


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. Dezember 2020)

Ca 160 Grad, das ist auch empfohlen bei dem Plastisol. Ich benutze ein Thermometer, da das schätzen nicht so einfach war. Beim einschmelzen von alten Twistern gab das ein furchtbaren Gestank als ich es mal etwas zu lange in der Mikrowelle gelassen habe.


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Dezember 2020)

Temperatur ist ok.
Ich benutze ein IR-Thermometer, d.h. kontaktlos - wie derzeit üblich


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. Dezember 2020)

So langsam komme ich dahinter wie man das Material am besten verarbeitet. Mit der offenen Form gefällt mir das am besten, ist nur leider nicht immer die beste wahl. Vielleicht zeige ich Samstag mal Ergebnisse. 2 Formen sind fertig __


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Dezember 2020)

Bei den ganz kleinen Schaufelschwänzen und auch bei Twister hatte ich es auch, dass erst der 2. oder 3. Guss was wurde.
Habe dann die Formen im Backofen vorgewärmt.
Wie warm sie waren? Nie gemessen, der Backofen ist dann auf 80°C eingestellt und ich lasse die  Formen irgendwo 5 ... 10 min. drin.


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. Dezember 2020)

Mal schauen ob das damit klappt


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. Dezember 2020)

Die neuen Formen sind super. Ich mag dieses getüftel und so lange hat es nicht gedauert, bis ich es so hin bekommen habe wie ich gießen möchte ohne teures Silikon


----------



## Thommy1971 (19. Dezember 2020)

Weitere Formen, die,selben Gummifische nur 2cm größer


----------



## 49er (22. Dezember 2020)

So... endlich bin ich auch mal dazu gekommen, meine ersten Formen herzustellen. Das Ganze ging ganz gut mit Artestone.

Als nächstes würde ich die Formen dann mit Ponal-Wasser-Mischung einlassen.
Weiß zufällig jemand, ob die Ponal-Lasur dann später auch einigermaßen hitzebeständig ist?
Möchte die Formen, bevor ich das heiße Gummi eingieße, mit einem Flambierbrenner immer vorwärmen. Das müsste die Lasur doch eigentlich abkönnen, oder?


----------



## 49er (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage: Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich bei meinen späteren Gummifischchen die Augen so hinkriegen kann, wie in dem Bild zu sehen?
Die sind mit irgendeiner Farbe aufgemalt, die auch beim Ziehen des Gummis nicht abbröselt sondern elastisch ist. Vielleicht hat da jemand nen Tipp dazu.


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde statt Leim Epoxidharz nehmen. Augen kannst du mit Quick Dip aufstempeln. Rückseite vom Bohrer geht einwandfrei


----------



## 49er (22. Dezember 2020)

Leim hätte ich halt schon zuhause... Was für ein Epoxidharz würdest Du denn empfehlen? Braucht man da ein 2K?
Das mit dem Quick Dip kannte ich noch gar nicht, ist ne super Idee! Danke!


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. Dezember 2020)

Ein Laminierharz, ich glaube der Hersteller ist relativ egal. Die sind immer 2k


----------



## Thommy1971 (24. Dezember 2020)

Man kann ja vieles selber machen


----------



## Thommy1971 (29. Dezember 2020)

Der nächste Schnitzversuch, der erste funktionierte auch schon, nur leider nicht wie ich es wollte. Nun der zweite, die Schaufel hat einen anderen Winkel.

Ein paar Jigs habe ich auch gemacht, bleifrei und mit Rutschschutz


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. Januar 2021)

Moin Moin zusammen,
Ich habe meine Bauform optimiert und bekomme nun die gewünschten Ergebnisse. Die Form wird noch versiegelt damit die Gummis schön glänzen. Der erste Test ist schon mal super


----------



## 49er (4. Januar 2021)

Mal ne Frage: Wo bezieht Ihr euren Glitter her?
Ich hab bei BrightBaits eine ordentliche Auswahl gefunden, aber ehrlich gesagt schrecken mich da die 12€ Versandkosten ab...
Bei den deutschen Anbietern, die ich gefunden habe, ist die Auswahl sehr dürftig...


----------



## Thommy1971 (4. Januar 2021)

Aus dem Ramschlade


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Januar 2021)

Oder aus dem Lackierbedarf, wird z.B. für Diamanteffektlackierungen dem Klarlack beigefügt. In grob geht auch Lametta und eine Schere.


----------



## Thommy1971 (4. Januar 2021)

Ich habe auch Leuchtpulver aus dem Epoxidspielereien. Wichtig bei dem billigen Zeug, nach Möglichkeit nicht mit erhitzen, es gibt Farbe ab und verfälscht das gewünschte Ergebnis. 9 Dosen Glitter kosteten mich 1,50€ und ich finde es geht ganz gut.

Am Wochenende habe ich neue Formen gebaut.


----------



## 49er (4. Januar 2021)

Du bist echt fleißig!


----------



## Thommy1971 (4. Januar 2021)

Naja, die Schonzeit ich schnell vorbei


----------



## Tulpe2 (4. Januar 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Aus dem Ramschlade



Hauptsache: Temperaturbeständig.


----------



## Tulpe2 (4. Januar 2021)

49er schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Wo bezieht Ihr euren Glitter her?


- Bleigussformen-Shop.de
- Raubfischfreund.de
- die-Gummischmiede.de


----------



## Thommy1971 (6. Januar 2021)

Also ich denke nicht, das der billige Glitter offiziell temperaturbeständig ist. Funktioniert aber trotzdem und ist eine preiswerte Alternative.


----------



## Thommy1971 (8. Januar 2021)

Gestern habe ich die Formen ausprobiert. Bei den 10cm großen wurde das Schwanzteil (der Schafft zum Paddel) nicht vollständig ausgefüllt, trotz vorwärmen der Form und achten auf die Temperatur. Bei den Größeren hatte ich Luftblasen unter den Einflussbereich, extra Abluftkanäle brachten keinen Erfolg.

Nach 2 Stunden tüfteln den Einfüllbereich vergrößert und mit Injektor gearbeitet. Etwas bunter werde ich sie wohl noch machen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (9. Januar 2021)

Ich habe dann mal ein paar dekoriert. Die Farben sind gewöhnungsbedürftig, fürs erste finde ich das trotzdem ok, alles von Hand bemalt. Das werde ich auch weiter so machen, denn die Farben zu brushen wird mir zu dolle stinken und mit Aceton will ich nicht so viel Hantieren.


----------



## 49er (11. Januar 2021)

Sieht gut aus!  
Hast Du das mit Quick Dip und Pinsel aufgemalt, oder?


----------



## Thommy1971 (11. Januar 2021)

Danke, in das Quickdip habe ich einige Schwänze getaucht. Das andere ist Airbrushfarbe und die habe ich mit einem Schwamm aufgetragen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (11. Januar 2021)

Ich habe einen kleinen Spartipp, wenn man mit einem Injektor arbeiten will, muss das nicht unbedingt ein teures Gerät sein. Beim Chinaman gibt es alternativen aus V2A für 13€ und die funktionieren super. Etwas zweckentfremdet aber trotzdem brauchbar. 

Zwei neue Formen habe ich auch noch gemacht.


----------



## Thommy1971 (16. Januar 2021)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> *Alter Mann spielt wieder mit Lego*
> 
> Zum Abgießen vorhandener Köder baue ich zunächst einen Rahmen, der Boden mit Frischhaltefolie ausgelegt.
> 
> ...


Da hast du mich auf eine Idee gebracht  

Mir fehlen eh noch einige Formen und ich glaube, dass ich selbst bei meinen kleinen Gummifischen ähnlich verfahren kann. Nur das ich alles auf Injektion basteln werde. Bilder davon folgen zeitnahe


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. Januar 2021)

Heute habe ich mal Reste verarbeitet und die Gummis mit Quickdip angemalt. Klappt ganz gut mit dem Zeug. Den Fischen wird das eh egal sein


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Januar 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mal Reste verarbeitet und die Gummis mit Quickdip angemalt. Klappt ganz gut mit dem Zeug. ...



Habe mich davor "gescheut", ich war mir unsicher wg. der Haltbarkeit.
Ich hatte schon gekaufte Gummis, da ging die Farbe ganz einfach ab.

... und wie sieht es damit bei Deinen aus?


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. Januar 2021)

Das Quickdip hält genau so gut wie die Airbrushfarbe. Zum dippen finde ich es ungeeignet, da es die Beweglichkeit einschränkt wenn es zu dick aufgetragen ist, zum tupfen mit dem Schwamm ist das Zeug aber super und ruck zuck trocken. Ich werde es wieder kaufen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Januar 2021)

Werde ich testen - demnächst (im Moment zu wenig Zeit).


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. Januar 2021)

Ich habe auch noch Formen gemacht, diese sind auf die Fleischspritze optimiert. Einige meiner neuen Gummis von heute habe ich damit gemacht. Funktioniert ausgezeichnet


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Januar 2021)

Den Konus mach ich bei meinen Formen mit 'nem Kegelsenker.


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. Januar 2021)

Mit einem kleinen Senker habe ich auch die Öffnung gemacht und dann mit einer runden Raspel für die Bohrmaschine den Rest. Ich habe mir schon einen Satz Kegelsenker bestellt, das macht vieles einfacher


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Januar 2021)

Kann man den Quickdip auch nutzen um zuerst die Formen anzumalen, durfte 'ne schönere Oberfläche geben.


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube nicht. Die Farbe zieht sehr schnell an und die Lösungsmittel die das Gummi anlösen verflüchtigen sich schnell. Das wird sich bestimmt nicht mehr verbinden, probiert habe ich es aber nicht.


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Januar 2021)

War auch nur so 'ne Idee.


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. Januar 2021)

_Es gibt da ja so ein Puder was man in die Form machen kann. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist mit einem Lötkolben heißes Plastisol in die Form geben, damit lassen sich Barschstreifen gut machen. Der Nachteil ist, das es bei versiegelten Formen die Oberfläche beschädigen kann. Ich habe die letzten 2 Formen mal unbehandelt gelassen zum rumspielen. _


----------



## Thommy1971 (20. Januar 2021)

Mein letztes Keramikpulver reichte noch für eine halbe Form, nun kommen erste Gehversuche mit Gips, der ist mit Jutegewebe verstärkt.
Ich habe den nach Anleitung gemischt, das ist mir aber zu zäh, da werde ich noch etwas rumprobieren müssen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (24. Januar 2021)

Moin Moin zusammen,

endlich konnte ich mein Formen nachbessern und habe dann auch gleich mal drauf los gegossen. 

Die selbstleuchtenden finde ich mal richtig nice


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Januar 2021)

Cool.


----------



## Thommy1971 (24. Januar 2021)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Cool.


Danke, nun fehlen noch die Fänge


----------



## Thommy1971 (25. Januar 2021)

Wenn man wie ich viel werkelt, darf die selbstgebaute Gummimontage nicht fehlen.

Meine Schwarzen habe noch einen Dipp bekommen.


----------



## 49er (26. Januar 2021)

Die rot-weißen find ich richtig stark!


----------



## Thommy1971 (27. Januar 2021)

Ich habe noch ein Paar Grüne gemacht in 10cm und 12cm


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Januar 2021)

Mit Pfeffi-Geschmack?
Ne - bestimmt nicht.

Ich habe allerdings schon Gummi's aromatisiert:
Anisöl, (gefiltertes) Öl der Dorschleber, Knobi-Öl ...
Riecht man noch nach Jahren im Gummi.
Ob's was bringt ?


----------



## Thommy1971 (28. Januar 2021)

Das werde ich mal mit Gummiwürmern machen, kommt bestimmt gut.


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. Januar 2021)

Gibt sogar "Wurmextrakt".


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Januar 2021)

Sehen toll aus Eure Produkte. Auf welcher Plattform verkauft Ihr die den. Ich mein ja nur der Masse wegen   

Habt Ihr bezüglich der Aromen mal genauere Hinweise? Kann man bezüglich der *Hitze* alle Flüssig-Aromen verwenden? Oder verlieren Manche durch die Wärme ihre Wirkung. Aromatisierter Köder soll ja ggf. erst mal länger im Maul behalten werden aber ist Aroma auch gleich Geschmack? 
Riecht gut aber schmeckt dem Fisch vielleicht doch nicht!? Wieviel ml nehmt ihr auf welche Menge?


----------



## Thommy1971 (28. Januar 2021)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Gibt sogar "Wurmextrakt".


Lecker


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. Januar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> ...
> Habt Ihr bezüglich der Aromen mal genauere Hinweise? Kann man bezüglich der *Hitze* alle Flüssig-Aromen verwenden? ...



Im Prinzip kann man alles auf Ölbasis verwenden. Einige (ätherische) Öle verlieren mehr oder weniger an Intensität.
Mit der Menge muss man experimentieren, da die Öle nicht nur unterschiedlich stark "duften" sondern die Plastisolmischungen auch weicher machen ...


----------



## Thommy1971 (28. Januar 2021)

Mengenangaben kann ich nicht machen, was zu viel ist landet im nächsten


----------



## Thommy1971 (29. Januar 2021)

@Tulpe2 gibt es nicht auch so ein Zeug was man nur in die Form pinselt? Ich glaube sowas mal gesehen zu haben, grübel grübel


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. Januar 2021)

Wüste ich nicht.
Habe bislang immer nur untergerührt (nicht geschüttelt!).


----------



## Thommy1971 (29. Januar 2021)

Ich habe noch ein paar Gummis nachbearbeitet.

Gestern noch ein paar rote und gelbe Gummis gegossen


----------



## 49er (1. Februar 2021)

Wenn auf Deine rot/weiß/schwarzen Gummifische nichts gehen sollte, dann weiss ich auch nicht...
Ich würd auf alle Fälle reinbeißen!  
Die sehen einfach top aus!


----------



## 49er (1. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte gestern mal Zeit (und konnte mich zusätzlich noch dazu aufraffen in die kalte Werkstatt zu gehen ), meine Formen endlich zu testen.
Hab dazu ein paar alte ausgelutschte Gummis und Werbegeschenke klein geschnitten und mit der Mikrowelle auf ca. 180°C gebracht.
Die Farbe die raus kam ist so... naja... Aber egal, war ja nur ein Versuch.

Oben in den Bildern ist das Original.

Die nächsten zwei Fischis sind mein erster Gußversuch. Die kann man wohl vergessen, wa!?   
Ich hab glaub zu schnell eingegossen und die Form war wahrscheinlich zu kalt. Hatte nur ca. 6°C in meiner Werkstatt.

Die letzten beiden Fischis sind mein zweiter Gußversuch. Hab hier die Gußform etwas vorgewärmt und auch langsamer eingegossen.
Da kamen die Schwänzchen schon besser raus, ganz zufrieden bin ich aber noch nicht.










Hab an meinen Formen die Öffnung für die Schwänzchen jetzt etwas vergrößert und werde es demnächst nochmal probieren.


----------



## Thommy1971 (1. Februar 2021)

Hast du an den Schwanztellern Abluftkanäle gemacht? Manchmal liegt es an solchen Kleinigkeiten


----------



## 49er (2. Februar 2021)

Meine Form ist einteilig und ich gieß von oben rein. Die Formen hab ich auf Seite 7 Post #131 vor einiger Zeit mal reingestellt.
Ich hab die Öffnung für den Schwanzteller oben etwas vergrößert. Vielleicht bringt das ja auch schon was. 
Oder soll ich am besten von der Seite oder von Unten her nen kleinen Ablaufkanal reinbohren? 2mm?


----------



## magut (2. Februar 2021)

es reicht normalerweise , wenn du mit einem kleinen Sägeblatt in eine der Hälften Luftkanäle "reinschneidest" .
wenn die Kanäle zu groß sind läuft da immer Material rein und du hast den Aufwand den Köder nacharbeiten zu müssen.
Aber vorwärmen solltest du die Formen immer ein wenig.
LG
Mario


----------



## 49er (4. Februar 2021)

Gestern den zweiten Versuch unternommen. Hab die Gummis von neulich nochmal klein geschnibbelt und diesmal etwas stärker erhitzt, ca. 200°C.
Das Gummi war dadurch nochmal etwas flüssiger.
Zum Gießen hab ich mich diesmal auch hingesetzt um eine ruhigere Hand zu haben und langsamer und gezielter gießen zu können.
Die Form hab ich diesmal nicht so stark "übergoßen" wie beim letzten Mal.
Die Schwänzchenform ist diesmal eigentlich recht gut gelungen, aber der Schrumpf vom Gummi beim Abkühlen hat mir diesmal eine ziemliche Delle in dem oberen Teil vom Schwänzchen erzeugt. Die sind deshalb etwas arg "dünnhäutig". Das sieht man ganz gut auf dem letzten Bild.
Denke beim nächsten mal werde ich etwas nachgießen, sobald die Delle durch den Schrumpf sichtbar wird.

Versuch drei folgt alsbald!


----------



## Thommy1971 (4. Februar 2021)

Die sehen schon gut aus! Der Schwund wird nicht weggehen und bei einteiligen Formen ist das etwas nervig.


----------



## 49er (5. Februar 2021)

Hmm... okey...
Bin auf ne einteilige Form gegangen, weil man da glaub ich leichter zweifarbige Gummifischchen hinkriegt.
Wenn der nächste Versuch besser klappt, werd ich zweifarbige Fische probieren.


----------



## Thommy1971 (5. Februar 2021)

Wenn man über den Rücken geht, klappt das sicher auch mit zweiteiligen Formen, das habe ich ja schon probiert und wenn der überstehende Kamm abgeschnitten wird ist das Ergebnis schwundfrei. Ich will sowas mal bauen für das befüllen mit der Spritze. Zwei Farben sollten so auch sehr einfach möglich sein.


----------



## 49er (5. Februar 2021)

Okey! Zeig dann bitte mal, bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Thommy1971 (5. Februar 2021)

Zeige ich gern. Schau mal das Video, wenn er die Köder aus der Form holt, sieht man das er auch an den gleichen stelle Schwund hat. Er füllt die Form sehr gut aus, damit wird das etwas kaschiert.


----------



## magut (6. Februar 2021)

die Delle ist meiner Meinung ein Lufteinschluß. -- wie ich schon geschrieben hab--"Sägeblatt"


----------



## Tulpe2 (6. Februar 2021)

magut schrieb:


> die Delle ist meiner Meinung ein Lufteinschluß. ...



Nö.
Das Volumen der Schaufel verringert sich beim abkühlen um ca. 10%.
Der "Schwanzstiel" kühlt/härtet querschnittsbedingt zuerst aus, von da kann nichts nachlaufen.
An der "dicksten" Stelle, an der das Plastisol am längsten heiß ist, bildet sich die Delle.
Wäre schon witzig: bei allen Mischungen und Formgrößen an der selben Stelle eine Luftblase.

Bei dieser Art der einteiligen Formen (bei mir aus Artestone) habe ich mir das "überfüllen" angewöhnt, muss ich halt nacharbeiten.
Die 2-teiligen Formen haben bei mir einen Steiger über der Schwanzschaufel, alleine der Anguss kann bei Schrumpfung nicht genug über die gesamte Formlänge "nachliefert".


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2021)

Alles zum Gießen findet ihr auch hier.



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCScpvPNtZxs7gC_lSHXDUcw


----------



## Thommy1971 (6. Februar 2021)

Ich habe heute mal getestet, wie groß der Unterschied  Gips vs Keramik ist. Ich finde im Ergebnis keinen Unterschied.

Ein paar 14cm Gummis habe ich heute auch noch gemacht. Ich bin zwar kein Picasso, die Fische wird das aber nicht interessieren denke ich


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. Februar 2021)

Hallo 49er,

den Gummi in der Form mit dem Heißluftföhn vorsichtig erhitzen und nachgießen da müsste die "Delle" doch raus gehen.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Tulpe2 (6. Februar 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hallo 49er,
> 
> den Gummi in der Form mit dem Heißluftföhn vorsichtig erhitzen und nachgießen da müsste die "Delle" doch raus gehen.
> 
> Grussen Michael



Jupp.
Ich lege immer noch 'n Tropfen von der "Kleckerei" (hat man genug von) in die Delle ...


----------



## Thommy1971 (7. Februar 2021)

Wer beabsichtigt Formen aus Gips zu machen, wird schnell merken das die Luftblasen richtig nerven können. Ich habe im Netz viele Anleitungen gefunden, doch die Umsetzung das von Hand hin zu bekommen ist schwieriger als angenommen. Auch das einsumpfen brachte mal mehr mal weniger Erfolg.

Also schaute ist im Netz nach Lösungen und fand Dentalrüttler. Die werden selbst gebraucht noch zu Mondpreisen verkauft. Die Chinaböller kommen für mich nicht in Frage, tja was nun?

Ein wenig Gedanken gemachen und geguckt was in der Werkstatt noch so rumliegt. Das Rohrstück war das einzige was ich kaufen musste.

Nun werden die Formen meiner Gummifische viel besser und es landet nicht mehr so viel auf dem Müll.


----------



## Tulpe2 (7. Februar 2021)

Andere Möglichkeit (nicht nur für Gips & Co)

In einer Ausrangierten Klick-Box (Lebensmittelbehälter mit Klick-Deckel) Anrühren, 2mm Loch im Deckel.
Nach dem Rühren Deckel drauf und mittels Vakuumierer Unterdruck in der Dose ziehen, alle Blasen kommen hoch und platzen.

Man könnte natürlich auch den Mixbehälter in einen größeren Vakuumbehälter stellen und darin entlüften ...


----------



## Thommy1971 (7. Februar 2021)

Das mit dem Vakuum kenne ich auch. Ich habe so schon Holz mit Leinöl getränkt oder die Luft aus Laminierharz geholt. Für den Gips war für mich der Rüttler die einfachste Methode. 

Die Gipspötte würde ich auch nicht in meinen selbstgebauten Evakuierungsbehälter bekommen.

Vakuum ist eine spannende Geschichte. Ich habe einen Airbrushkompressor zur Pumpe umgebaut. Tolle Experimente kann man damit machen


----------



## 49er (8. Februar 2021)

So, am Wochenende hab ich nochmal etwas rumprobiert. 
Die alten "häßlich-grünen" Gummifische hab ich nochmal eingeschmolzen und die Formen dann, wie Ihr vorgeschlagen habt, übergoßen und bei einem Ansatz einer Delle nochmal etwas nachgegoßen. Man muß danach zwar etwas mehr nacharbeiten, aber was solls...

Danach hab ich mich dann an die erste "scharfe" Mischung mit neuem Platisol aus der Flasche gewagt. Ich muß schon sagen, das war nochmal ein ziemlicher unterschied, im Gegensatz zu der Gummiplörre aus den alten Gummifischen. Das neue Plastisol ist irgendwie viel "geschmeidiger" und lies sich viel besser in die Form gießen. Den Schrumpf empfand ich auch nicht als so stark, hab aber sicherheitshalber trotzdem etwas übergoßen. Musste halt wieder etwas nacharbeiten. 
Ich hab auch etwas Salz und Krabbenöl in die Mischung getan. Das Salz schmeckt man tatsächlich, vom Öl hab ich aber nichts gerochen oder geschmeckt. Da muss ich das nächste mal vielleicht ein paar Tropfen mehr rein machen.
Die Augen hab ich, wie von Thommy vorgeschlagen, mit Quick Dip und zwei Bohrern aufgetragen. Das muss ich aber noch ein bisschen üben... 
Von der Platisol-Farbe hab ich auch ein paar Tropfen zuviel rein, so dunkelrot wollt ich die Fischis eigentlich nicht, aber mir gefallen sie immer noch. Mit denen gehts diese Woche noch ans Wasser, wenn es der Pegelstand zulässt! 
Hier sind nochmal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Thommy1971 (8. Februar 2021)

Ich habe heute einen Test mit der Airbrush gemacht. Die Farben sind auf Wasserbasis.

Der Köder wurde erst mit Aceton gereinigt und im Anschluss mit einem Heißluftgerät erwärmt. Das macht die Oberfläche schön klebrig. Die Farbe wurde nach jeder Schicht mit einem Brenner fixiert.

Ich habe mir nicht viel Mühe gegeben, da ich nicht mit dem Erfolg gerechnet habe, das die Farbe überhaupt hält.


----------



## Thommy1971 (9. Februar 2021)

Heute die mal vernünftig gearbeitet. Mal sehen was die ans Band bringen


----------



## 49er (10. Februar 2021)

Gekaufte Gummis sehen definitv nicht besser aus! 
Geile Arbeit!   

Jetzt noch gescheites Marketing und "Lieblingsköder" kann einpacken!


----------



## Thommy1971 (10. Februar 2021)

Danke, mal schauen wie die Fische die finden. Leider muss ich dich nun mit der Form enttäuschen @49er ,da ich jetzt so weiter arbeiten werde.
Ich habe mir da noch etwas bestellt für das Finish, der Versuch mit normalen Plastisol ist schon gut gelaufen, das geht aber noch besser. Die meisten Dekore sollte ich so hin bekommen, mal sehen wie es weiter geht


----------



## 49er (11. Februar 2021)

Kein Problem!
Bei so einem Ergebnis würde ich auch auf keine andere Form mehr umschwenken!


----------



## Thommy1971 (12. Februar 2021)

Ein paar von den ersten Gummifischen habe ich wieder eingeschmolzen und ein paar Rote nicht uv aktive sind auch dabei


----------



## Thommy1971 (12. Februar 2021)

Nun kann es weiter gehen. Bin gespannt wie die Oberflächen werden


----------



## Thommy1971 (21. Februar 2021)

Heute habe ich mal etwas gebrusht und probiert. Ich finde das ist eine Lösung mit der ich leben kann. Mir ist das so lieber als die stinkenden Farben


----------



## 49er (22. Februar 2021)

Wie kriegst Du die Fischchen den so glänzend hin? Kommt das nur von dem Epoxy in Deinen Formen oder kommt das von dem Airbrush?


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. Februar 2021)

@49er 
Das kommt vom laminieren, das Dipping Plastisol ist das.


----------



## 49er (22. Februar 2021)

Sorry, kann mit laminieren gerade nix anfangen...   
Ist das ein Finishing, in dem Du den Fisch am Schluß nochmal in Plastisol eintauchst?


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. Februar 2021)

Ja genau


----------



## 49er (22. Februar 2021)

Okey, wieder was dazu gelernt, Danke! 
Dann könnte man sich ja rein theoretisch das Lasieren der Formen mit Leim oder Epoxy sparen, oder?
Obwohl... dann kommen die Farben aus der Form matt raus und bleiben dann durch das Laminieren wahrscheinlich auch matt...


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. Februar 2021)

Müsste man probieren, ich werde die weiter epoxieren, ist besser bei Gips denke ich


----------



## Thommy1971 (28. Februar 2021)

Noch ein paar für die Köderbox


----------



## 49er (1. März 2021)

Wie machst Du eigentlich mittlerweile die Augen?
Die sehen schön Rund und gleichförmig aus!


----------



## Thommy1971 (1. März 2021)

Die mache ich auch mit der Airbrush. Das müsste auch mit einer Schablone und einem Schwamm gehen


----------



## 49er (1. März 2021)

Mein Versuch von gestern ging ziemlich in die Hose... 
Ich hab meine Gummifische überhaupt nicht aus der Form bekommen und mir sind immer die Schwänzchen gerissen. Das Gummi war auch ganz weich und klebrig.
Zwei Sachen hab ich diesmal anders gemacht. Zum einen hab ich mehr Fischöl rein gemixt und zum anderen hab ich vergessen, das Plastisol vor dem Einfüllen in den Messbecher zu schütteln. 
Ich denke es lag am letzteren...


----------



## Thommy1971 (1. März 2021)

Die Flasche musst du vorher kräftig schütteln. Das musst du immer machen. Öl benutze ich nicht, damit würde ich die Form vor dem gießen einpinseln. Dann gehen die fast von alleine raus


----------



## Thommy1971 (1. März 2021)

Für das Einfärben vom Plastisol habe ich schon ein paar Tests mit Epoxidpigmenten gemacht, die mir sehr gut gefallen haben. Ich habe mir ein weiteres Sortiment zugelegt. Da ich UV-Aktive Farben brushen kann, war der Effekt nicht wichtig und es gibt ja auch UV Aktivator bei Bedarf. Die Pigmente sind viel günstiger als die flüssigen Farben, mal schauen wie die Ergebnisse aussehen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (3. März 2021)

Gestern mal ein wenig recycelt, UV Aktive Leuchtpigmente mit rein und nun fehlt noch der Rest mit dem Luftpinsel


----------



## Thommy1971 (5. März 2021)

Wenn schon Gummifische gießen, kann man die Jigs gleich mit machen


----------



## 49er (5. März 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Gestern mal ein wenig recycelt, UV Aktive Leuchtpigmente mit rein und nun fehlt noch der Rest mit dem Luftpinsel



Hast Du die Fischchen eigentlich schon mit den Epoxidpigmenten gegoßen oder hast Du nur Deine alten verarbeitet?


----------



## Thommy1971 (5. März 2021)

@49er in die alten habe ich auch Epoxidpigmente gemixt, darum leuchten sie von selbst. Die habe ich schon länger, Die neuen Farben habe ich noch nicht genommen.


----------



## 49er (5. März 2021)

Ok, alles klar! Dann bin ich mal gespannt was Du aus den neuen Farben wieder zauberst!


----------



## Thommy1971 (8. März 2021)

Der erst Test mit den Pigmenten, das funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. März 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Der erst Test mit den Pigmenten, das funktioniert einwandfrei



Super Arbeit und jetzt noch den Kopf in rotes Plastisol eintauchen, pefekt 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Thommy1971 (9. März 2021)

schwerhoeriger danke für die Blumen. Ich überlege den Gummis nur rote Augen zu verpassen. Das Weiß hat was


----------



## Thommy1971 (9. März 2021)

Gerade habe ich das Gelb getestet.


----------



## 49er (10. März 2021)

Die Farben kommen schon richtig cool rüber mit dem welligen Muster da drin. Gefällt mir!


----------



## Thommy1971 (10. März 2021)

Die Farben sind auch sehr ergiebig, 2 der mitgelieferten Löffel auf 150ml reichen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (12. März 2021)

Hat hier schon mal jemand die Aluform von Bleigussform-Shop getestet? Mich würde der Lauf der Gummis interessieren


----------



## 49er (15. März 2021)

Am Wochenende war ich auch mal wieder in meiner Hexenküche und hab viel Lehrgeld bezahlen müssen.
Unter anderem wurde aus Fluo Weiß durch hinzufügen von rotem Glitter Fluo Rosa.   
Dann hab ich noch ein paar Fische aus Fluo Transparent Rot gemacht. Da hat es ausgereicht, die Fische in der Hand zu halten und danach anderen Gummifische in die Hand zu nehmen, dass das Rot auch auf diese Gummis übertragen wurde. Das war dann die zweite Charge, die am A... war. 
Am Ende blieben diese vier überlebenden des Wochenendes übrig: 











Formen von Bleigussformen-Shop hab ich noch nicht getestet. Hab da aber auch schon eine im Auge, die ich mir demnächst holen werde.


----------



## Thommy1971 (15. März 2021)

Wenn du billigen Glitter nimmst, füge ihn erst nach vollständigen erhitzen zu und verhindere ein weiteres erhitzen, dann verfärbt sich das Zeug definitiv nicht. Sowas ist immer ärgerlich, aber man lernt viel dazu


----------



## 49er (15. März 2021)

Das war ja nicht mal billiger Glitter. Der war von "Bright Baits". Ich hab ihn auch erst rein getan, als mein Plastisol schon auf Temperatur war, aber das wurde beim Umrühren gleich Rosa. 
Hab nach dem ersten Gießen noch ein paar mal erhitzen müssen für weitere Fischchen, dann wurde es noch "rosaiger".
Roter Glitter scheint da aber auch anfälliger zu sein zwecks abfärben. Hab dazu mal bei Vinz von "gummiköderselbermachen"angerufen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (15. März 2021)

Sehr ärgerlich ist das trotzdem. Aber so ist das beim basteln, da ist manche Arbeit für die Katz.

Ich werde dann wohl mit den Formen vom Bleigussform-Shop etwas schneller sein. Bald kommen ein paar Bilder


----------



## 49er (17. März 2021)

Hier die nächsten Versuche. So langsam wird's was! 
In die schwarz-weißen hätt ich noch mehr Glitter rein machen sollen. Ein bisschen silber Glitter ist drin, den sieht man aber kaum.
Die roten Augen leuchten unter der UV-Lampe wirklich sehr stark. Das kommt auf dem Bild gar nicht so rüber. Das ist fast schon zu heftig.


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. März 2021)

Heute kamen meine Formen, die erste Überraschung, der Twinadapter wollte nicht passen. Egal, mit einem Kegelsenker habe ich 3 Formen nachgearbeitet. Nun passt der Adapter perfekt. 

Auch die Spritzen passen drauf, die habe ich noch etwas aufgebohrt, nun haben sie 5,5mm an der Spitze.


----------



## 49er (18. März 2021)

Jetzt gehts wohl ans zweifarbige Spritzen, wa!?


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. März 2021)

Jupp das ist der Plan. Bei der einen Form wird das aber nichts, da passt der Twinadapter nicht. Ich werde aber auch etwas experimentieren mit meinen Gipsformen, denn ich glaube das ich damit auch zweifarbig gießen kann. Wenn nicht, baue ich Formen womit das dann möglich ist.


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. März 2021)

So sieht der Plan aus, könnte klappen. Die Platte unter dem Twinadapter deckt die Öffnung voll ab. Bald bin ich schlauer, lach


----------



## 49er (19. März 2021)

Wo hast Du Deine Spritzen nochmal her?
Fang demnächst glaub auch mal mit dem Injektor an... Das rumgeschnibbel am Rücken ist etwas nervig.


----------



## Thommy1971 (19. März 2021)

Die habe ich von Ebay, die gibt es auch bei Amazon


----------



## 49er (19. März 2021)

Top, vielen Dank!


----------



## Thommy1971 (19. März 2021)

Gerne, kein Ding


----------



## Thommy1971 (19. März 2021)

So, zweifarbige Gummis erster Versuch


----------



## 49er (22. März 2021)

Am Wochenende hab ich mal altes Plastisol aufgebraucht, das zu hart war für meine Gummiköder und ein bisschen mit den Farben rumgespielt.
Wenn man die Farben nur im Fläschchen sieht, kommen die gegoßen manchmal ganz anderst rüber. Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen.
Beim gießen hab ich mir nicht all zuviel mühe gegeben, aber das sieht man auch. 
Ich find vor allem die Motoröl Farben krass. Die hab ich relativ gering dosiert, die leuchten unter der UV-Lampe aber richtig stark.

Pearl Gold:





Watermelon:





Green Pumpkin:





Pearl:





Braun:





Rehbraun:





Grün + Fluo Orange:





Grün + Fluo Rot:





Grünliches Motoröl:








Rötliches Motoröl:








Natural Motoröl:


----------



## magut (22. März 2021)

interessant, dass alle Motoroil unter UV licht gleich aussehen ! 
wie sieht es im Wasse aus ? ist da bei Sonne auch noch mal ein "Farbwechsel" im Vergleich zum trockenen Zustand?
LG
Mario


----------



## 49er (22. März 2021)

Das kommt mit der Handykamera schlecht rüber, aber die Farben unter UV-Licht sehen leicht anders aus. Das grünliche Motoröl leuchtet etwas grüner und auch greller als die anderen beiden.
Im Wasser hatte ich die Teile nicht. Die linken Bilder habe ich aber mit Blitz gemacht. Das dürfte dann ja wie starker Sonnenschein sein und man sieht, das die Fisschen da transparent erscheinen. Wenn Du die unter normalem Licht in der Hand hältst, erscheinen die wenig durchsichtig.


----------



## 49er (2. April 2021)

So, hier mal wieder ein paar Ergebnisse der letzten Tage. So langsam läufts!


----------



## Thommy1971 (9. April 2021)

Eine Spielerei zwischendurch. Rot-transparent / Gold Metallic


----------



## Thommy1971 (10. April 2021)

Heute kam eine weitere Form bei mir an. Der Owen 6-10cm von Bleigussform-Shop. Aus alten Plastisol habe ich gleich mal das gute Stück getestet und wenn das Zeug schon mal heiß ist, habe ich noch ein paar Primus in 5-8cm gemacht.


----------



## Thommy1971 (11. April 2021)

Ich habe mal ein paar der neuen Gießformen in der Praxis getestet. Die bringen sicher auch ihre Fische ans Band.
Der Haken ist allerdings, das man ohne Spritze nicht weit kommt.


----------



## 49er (12. April 2021)

Sehr schönes Video, Danke!   
Waren das jetzt alles Formen vom Bleigussform-Shop!


----------



## Thommy1971 (12. April 2021)

Jupp die sind alle von Bleigussform-Shop. Sorry am Handy kann ich schlecht lesen.


----------



## 49er (12. April 2021)

Die letzten Tage hab ich auch noch ein paar Dekore verbessert und ein neues gegoßen. Die haben von mir auch mittlerweile Namen gekriegt.   

The General:








Kowalski:








Der Dude:








Und neu mit dabei... Laterne!








Die Rezepte stehen so weit. Jetzt wird's endlich Zeit, das die Schonzeit rum ist und mit den Eigenkreationen gefischt werden kann!
Mal schauen, welche Dekore sich dann bewähren.

Von Bleigussformen-Shop hab ich mir auch eine Form kommen lassen und die von Thommy empfohlen Spritzen sind mittlerweile auch aus dem fernen Osten bei mir angekommen. Damit werd ich dann mal die nächsten Versuche starten. Das kann jetzt aber ne weile dauern... Muss ja erst mal meine ganzen Gummis verangeln!


----------



## Thommy1971 (12. April 2021)

49er alle Gummifische aus dem Video sind von Bleigussform-Shop


----------



## 49er (13. April 2021)

Dachte mir schon, dass Du "alle" anstatt "alles" in meinem Beitrag gelesen hast.


----------



## anglerin1992 (17. April 2021)

49er schrieb:


> Die letzten Tage hab ich auch noch ein paar Dekore verbessert und ein neues gegoßen. Die haben von mir auch mittlerweile Namen gekriegt.
> 
> The General:
> Anhang anzeigen 371195
> ...


Wow, die sind wirklich toll geworden. Ich sollte wohl auch mal versuchen Gummiköder selbst zu gießen. Hast du da vielleicht ein paar Tipps, die du so im Laufe deines Werdeganges erarbeitet hast?

Ich freue mich auch schon auf deine neuen Versuche. Du scheinst den Dreh schon gut rauszuhaben. Meine ersten Versuche werden sicher nicht so gut.


----------



## 49er (19. April 2021)

Die meisten Tipps hab ich hier aus dem Forum. Am Anfang bin ich nach der Anleitung von Tulpe2 vorgegangen. Von Thommy1971 hab ich auch viele Tipps bekommen der, wie ich Finde, die schöneren Fischchen hin bekommt. 
Youtube-Videos gibt es auch genügend davon. Mir hat da vor allem der Kanal von "FishingTutorials" geholfen. Von "Raubfischfreund" gibt's auch nen schönen Kanal dazu. Da werden meistens in einem sehr kurzen Nebensatz gute Tipps gegeben.
Fang einfach mal an und melde Dich hier im Forum, wenn Du an was hängst. Wir helfen Dir gerne!
Am Anfang musst Du eh erst mal ein bisschen investieren um Messbecher, Plastisol, Farben, Glitter, Mikrowelle etc. besorgen, bevor Du mal los legen kannst. 
Nicht zu vergessen die Form. Hier musst Dich auch entscheiden, ob Du von oben gießen oder mit einer Spritze arbeiten willst.


----------



## 49er (21. April 2021)

Ick glöb ick hab nem Spambot jeantwortet, wa!?


----------



## Tulpe2 (21. April 2021)

Warum?


----------



## 49er (21. April 2021)

Naja, schau Dir mal "Ihre" 5 Beiträge an: Nichtssagendes blabla! 
Ab 5 Beiträgen darf man glaub Links Posten. Irgend so ne Regel gibt's da wohl.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. April 2021)

Nein, nur ab 25 Posts darf man etwas in den Kleinanzeigen reinschreiben. Und glaubt nicht wir haben so etwas nicht unter Beobachtung. Aber wenn ich jeden mit 5 nichtssagend Posts hier im Forum sofort lösche, wie viele waeren dann noch hier. So, und jetzt macht weiter.


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. April 2021)

Zum Gummifischangel braucht man Zubehör. Die kleinen, die ich hier sehr bald posten werde sind fürs Dropshotfischen, die ersten Bleie habe dafür schon gegossen in 2g und 4g


----------



## Thommy1971 (25. April 2021)

Heute habe ich mal ein paar zweifarbig gegossen und Resteverwertung gemacht. Die Kleinen links wurden zweifarbig gespritzt, die anderen gegossen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (28. April 2021)

Noch ein paar kleine bis 10cm. Die Grünen sind UV Aktiv


----------



## Thommy1971 (29. April 2021)

49er hast du schon die Spritze gekauft? Falls ja, besorge dir bessere O-Ringdichtung. Die verbauten halten das zwar aus, aber nicht lange.


----------



## 49er (29. April 2021)

Jep, die Spritzen sind schon angekommen. Auch die Formen vom Bleigussformen-Shop. Hätte eigentlich alles da um loslegen zu können, nur komm ich grad weder zum Gießen, noch zum Angeln... Geschlossenen Kitas und Schulen sei Dank... 
Aber Danke für den Hinweis mit den Dichtungen!


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. April 2021)

Hab in meiner Spritze "rote" Silikonringe, zugelassen bis 450°C.


----------



## Thommy1971 (29. April 2021)

@tulpedas sind Silikonringe oder? Woher bekommst du die?


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. April 2021)

Einfach mal im Netz suchen, den Originalring aber schon mal ausmessen. Gibt es zum Teil sogar bei Amazon ...
Ich kannte die Silikonringe, weil ich sowas als Dichtung zwischen Krümmer und Schalldämpfer am Moped habe.


----------



## Thommy1971 (3. Mai 2021)

So die Köderbox ist voll und die passenden Jigs sind auch gegossen.


----------



## 49er (3. Mai 2021)

Da kann ja nix mehr schief gehen! 
Vom ersten Fisch auf die selber gemachten Köder hätte ich gerne ein Bild! 
Ich hab gestern an der Donau abgeschneidert und gleich mal 5 Fischlein an die ewigen Jagdgründen übergeben...


----------



## Thommy1971 (3. Mai 2021)

Hier ging am See auch nichts und am Fluss ist noch Schonzeit bis zum 15.5. Das Gummiversenken ist der Hauptgrund warum ich das gießen angefangen habe, das geht auf Dauer ganz schön ins Geld. Ich spiele zur Zeit oft mit Draht. Hier mal was für unsere Gummifreunde. Ist aus 0,6mm Edelstahlschweisdraht.


----------



## Thommy1971 (7. Mai 2021)

Kleine Zwangspause ist vorbei. Ich halte nach wie vor die BBQ Spritzen für eine sehr gute Alternative zum teuren Injektor. Die Dichtungen haben 5 Stück knapp 6€ gekostet. Nun kann es weiter gehen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (10. Mai 2021)

Neue Dichtung funktioniert. Mal schauen wie sie in ein paar Wochen aussieht


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2021)

Tolle GuFis.
Die sehen so gut aus wie gekauft.


----------



## Thommy1971 (10. Mai 2021)

Danke Professor Tinca , mal sehen was die Gummis ans Band bringen.


----------



## 49er (11. Mai 2021)

Hast Die zweifarbig gemacht oder spiegelt da das Licht so komisch?


----------



## Thommy1971 (11. Mai 2021)

Das ist der Perleffekt 49er , zweifarbig habe ich aber auch was gemacht. Pink/Perlweiß und Schwarz/Grün. Letzteres wurde aus den letzten neu gegossen. 

Die neuen Dichtungen funktionieren gut, brauchen zwischendurch aber immer mal etwas Vaseline


----------



## 49er (11. Mai 2021)

Aaah, sehr schön!
Die Pink-Perlweißen sehen gut aus!


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Mai 2021)

Die sehen alle gut aus.
Wenn ich nicht meine Kisten voll hätte ...


----------



## Thommy1971 (12. Mai 2021)

Das mit den vollen Kisten kenne ich. Ich werde auch nur noch ein paar kleine machen, dann ist erstmal Schluss.


----------



## BarschMarschTV (12. Mai 2021)

Also ich muss sagen, mir macht es am meisten Spaß eigen Konstruktionen zu gießen :-D Normale Köder kaufe ich...


----------



## Thommy1971 (12. Mai 2021)

Jeder so wie er es mag, am Ende entscheidet der Fisch ob sich der Aufwand gelohnt hat.


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. Mai 2021)

Heute mal keine Gummis aber auch das gehört dazu finde ich. Ich habe beim Chinamann mal Haken geordert. Sind schön scharf und sehr günstig gewesen. Passen perfekt in die Form von mir


----------



## Thommy1971 (20. Juni 2021)

Beim stöbern auf Youtube habe ich ein Video von Paul Adams gefunden in dem er Gummiköder mit Augen versieht, das habe ich etwas anders gemacht.

1mm Bohrer zum löchern der Augen und zum durchstechen der Gummifische. 0,6mm Mono zum befestigen der Augen. Mit 8mm und 10mm Augen klappt das richtig gut.


----------



## Thommy1971 (4. Juli 2021)

Wieder mal etwas gebastelt, ein paar Epoxidaugen für die Gummifische. Für Wobbler und Co. nehme ich da natürlich auch gern.


----------



## Gummi-Bait (31. Juli 2021)

Edit by Mod!

Kleinanzeigen sind nach 25 Beiträgen im entsprechenden Unterforum möglich.
Gib dir Mühe. Das dauert nicht lange.


----------



## 49er (25. August 2021)

So, für den anstehenden Sardinien-Urlaub hab ich noch ein paar neue Gummifische, in hoffentlich fängigen Dekoren, gegoßen:

Dr. Makrele








Mr. Sardinien








Ich hoffe mit denen geht was!


----------



## magut (25. August 2021)

nach dem Test, bitte einen Bericht


----------



## jkc (13. September 2021)

Moin, gibt es hier jemanden der mit dem Gießen größerer Köder Erfahrungen hat oder im besten Fall sogar mit dem Nachguss von Castaicschwänzen?
Bei nem Stückpreis von 20€ ist die Versuchung schon da, dafür ne Form anzulegen.
Frage ist inwieweit man da schon Probleme mit "Temperaturschrumpfung" bekommt und wie man dem begegnen kann.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. September 2021)

Hi,

habe bislang Köder bis ca. 25 cm gegossen.
Den Anguss, entsprechend groß über den Rücken, Steiger am Schaufelschwanz.
Die Formen habe ich im Backofen auf ca. 80°C vorgewärmt ...


----------



## fireforget (13. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Frage ist inwieweit man da schon Probleme mit "Temperaturschrumpfung" bekommt und wie man dem begegnen kann.


In dem man die Form von Anfang an um Faktor  X größer herstellt.


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. September 2021)

fireforget schrieb:


> In dem man die Form von Anfang an um Faktor  X größer herstellt.


Bringt nicht viel, weil:
Beim Schrumpfen (zu schnelles Abkühlen) bilden sich "Dellen" an verschiedenen Stellen. Es löst sich also die Außenfläche des Köders von der Form und wird von der schrumpfenden Masse nach innen "gesogen".
Abhilfe wären die Ausreichende Dimensionierung von Anguss und (ggf. mehreren) Steiger, aus denen die Gießmasse beim Abkühlen (Schrumpfen) "nachgesaugt" werden kann.

Hier 3x 25 cm Köder:

Anguss und Steiger (Form war vorgewärmt)






Hier mit rotem Tellerschwanz






Delle hinten im Schwanzteller und vor dem Kiemenbogen:


----------



## magut (13. September 2021)

Eines kann ich mit Gewissheit sagen.  Dellen stören den Hecht nicht. Schöne Köder hast da produziert!
LG Mario


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. September 2021)

magut schrieb:


> ... Schöne Köder hast da produziert!
> LG Mario



Danke.


----------



## 49er (13. Dezember 2021)

Um hier mal wieder etwas leben rein zubekommen. 
Hab zwei neue Dekore versucht. Eigentlich nur für die Adventskalender für die Kiddies. Die freuen sich immer riesig über die schönen bunten Gummifische, die auch noch so schön glitzern. 

Appleseed/Chartreuse gefällt mir richtig gut!
An Indigo/Watermelon muß ich noch etwas an der Dosierung ändern oder weniger Partikel rein machen. Das Grün ist mir zu dunkel, Indigo könnte noch etwas greller sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2021)

Wow.
Die sind ja echt super geworden.


----------



## 49er (13. Dezember 2021)

Danke Prof.! 
Hab noch welche über... bei Interesse einfach PM.
Bei mir verstauben die sonst eh in der Köderbox.


----------



## BaFO (16. Dezember 2021)

49er schrieb:


> Um hier mal wieder etwas leben rein zubekommen.
> Hab zwei neue Dekore versucht. Eigentlich nur für die Adventskalender für die Kiddies. Die freuen sich immer riesig über die schönen bunten Gummifische, die auch noch so schön glitzern.
> 
> Appleseed/Chartreuse gefällt mir richtig gut!
> ...


Wow, die sehen echt klasse aus!

Sind das "open pours" oder aus ner 2-teiligen Gießform?
Sehen vom Rücken ja eher nach open pour aus. Das hab ich auch vor, mal zu probieren.
LG Max


----------



## 49er (17. Dezember 2021)

Genau, die sind vom Rücken aus gegoßen in eine einteilige Form.
Ne zweiteilige Form will ich diesen Winter mal in Angriff nehmen. 
Bin mir aber noch ein bisschen unschlüssig, welchen Gummifisch ich als Master nehm. Wahrscheinlich versuch ichs mal mit dem Awaruna Shad von Pontoon 21.


----------



## Thommy1971 (28. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe mir ein paar Twisterformen gekauft und gleich mal ausprobiert. Mir gefallen die gut.


----------



## rippi (28. Dezember 2021)

Ja Twister sind die besten Köder.


----------



## Thommy1971 (29. Dezember 2021)

Tatsächlich habe ich die meisten Zander mit Twister gefangen


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. Januar 2022)

Ich habe mich heute mal mit den neuen Formen befasst und musste leider feststellen, das ich bei den 7,5cm und 10cm immer Luftblasen im Kopfbereich hatte. Also ran ans Werk denn sowas kennt man ja vom Formbau.

Nach dem feilen immer wieder testen und nun funktionieren sie.

Ich teste nie mit frischen Plastisol und das aus diesen Grund.

Ein paar Gummifische habe ich auch noch fix mit gemacht.


----------



## 49er (3. Januar 2022)

Über die Weihnachtsfeiertage war mein Schwager, ein passionierter Spinnangler, zu besuch.
Er hat mir seine Wunschfarben für Gummifische genannt, also ab ans Werk!
Entstanden ist dann "Schrippe":









Im gleichen Atemzug hab ich dann endlich mal meine zweiteiligen Formen mit den von Thommy1971 empfohlenen Spritzen eingeweiht.
Dazu hab ich erst mal alte Gummireste verwendet und versucht gleich zweifarbig zu spritzen.
Vom Ergebnis her bin ich echt zufrieden! Die Farbtrennung ist zwar nicht so deutlich, wie beim Gießen von oben in meine einteiligen Formen, dafür sind die Glitterpartikel viel homogener Verteilt. Die Schwachstelle, dass sich die beiden Farben manchmal nicht richtig miteinander verbinden, ist damit auch ausgeräumt.
Die Gußformen sind allerdings nicht so der Hammer... Bin da vor allem vom Schwanzteller enttäuscht, der sehr schmal ausfällt. Beim Test im kleinen Teich war die Aktion auch nicht gerade berauschend. Dumm, dass ich mir da gleich vier davon geholt habe...   
Naja, da werd ich wohl wieder selbst Hand anlegen und mir meine eigenen Formen machen. Bleib auf alle Fälle beim Gießen mit den Spritzen dran!


----------



## Thommy1971 (4. Januar 2022)

So nun habe ich die restlichen Formen erhalten und gleich mal getestet. Der 10cm Twister musste angepasst werden, die anderen Formen funzen gleich.

Wie immer mit alten Plastisol erst mal getestet. Das Ergebnis gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Thommy1971 (7. Januar 2022)

Heute nach Feierabend gleich weiter Reste verwerten. Die neuen Formen funzen super


----------



## Thommy1971 (8. Januar 2022)

So ein paar noch


----------



## Thommy1971 (9. Januar 2022)

Moin Bastelfreunde,

Ich habe mir bei Michael vor kurzen einen Injektoradapter gekauft um die Spritzen zu fixieren. Ich ahnte schon das dieser nicht passen wird da er für seine Injektoren gemacht ist. So weit so gut.

Das gute an den Teilen ist, sie sind aus Aluminium und das lässt sich gut bearbeiten. Mit einer Metallfeile und einem Standbandschleifer war das ganze in 30min erledigt. Nur die mittleren Auflagepunkte auf beiden Teilen gleimäßig abtragen und immer wieder testen bis es passt. Die Spritzen sitzen schön fest und passen genau auf den Twinadapter von Michael.

Statt 80€ für 2 Injektoren habe ich damals nur 23€ bezahlt plus 5€ für die O- Ring Dichtung.

120ml kann man so verarbeiten.

Ich habe das ganze dann auch noch getestet.


----------



## 49er (10. Januar 2022)

Da war ich etwas fauler...  
Ich hab auf die Innenseiten der Rundungen des Adapters Klebeband geklebt. Damit halten die Fleischspritzen auch besser.


----------



## Thommy1971 (10. Januar 2022)

Ich habe bei Hitze und Kleber immer ein schlechtes Gefühl. Aber egal, Hauptsache es hält.


----------



## 49er (11. Januar 2022)

Die Spritzen sind bei mir nicht drangeklebt, falls Du das meinst. Das Panzertape hab ich auf die Rundungen des Adapters geklebt, so das der Radius kleiner wird und ich die Spritzen besser klemmen kann.
Aber Deine Lösung mit dem abfeilen ist ganz klar die bessere und elegantere!


----------



## Thommy1971 (11. Januar 2022)

49er schrieb:


> Die Spritzen sind bei mir nicht drangeklebt, falls Du das meinst. Das Panzertape hab ich auf die Rundungen des Adapters geklebt, so das der Radius kleiner wird und ich die Spritzen besser klemmen kann.
> Aber Deine Lösung mit dem abfeilen ist ganz klar die bessere und elegantere!


Egal Hauptsache hält


----------



## Thommy1971 (14. Januar 2022)

So Leute nun mal eine Frage die bestimmt viele Mitleser interessieren wird. Welches Plastisol nehmt ihr, also Hersteller und Härtegrad.

Ich fange mal an: Gummikönig Soft ist mein Favorit, ich nehme es für alles was ich gieße.


----------



## magut (14. Januar 2022)

soft und Superstar von Bleigussformen 
LG
mario


----------



## magut (14. Januar 2022)

Sorry sollte Supersoft heißen. Da hat das Rechtschreibprogramm zugeschlagen


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. Januar 2022)

Soft und XDR Extra-soft von Bleigussformen.
Ggf. kommt etwas Härter dazu.


----------



## 49er (18. Januar 2022)

Meine Fischchen gieß ich eigentlich nur noch mit Floating Pike Gum in Extra Soft.
Das gibt bei mir den besten Lauf und das Gummi schwimmt.


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. Januar 2022)

Wieder mal ein paar Twister, ich mag die Dinger.


----------



## Thommy1971 (23. Januar 2022)

Spielereien mit Quick Dip


----------



## rule270 (23. Januar 2022)

Hy
Gut gemacht!
LG
Rudi


----------



## Thommy1971 (25. Januar 2022)

Ein paar neue


----------



## Thommy1971 (28. Januar 2022)

Die Augen bekomme ich wohl auch mittlerweile hin. Kleber ist keine Option für mich


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. Januar 2022)

Ich klebe die Augen ein (mit Primer vorweg) und dann wird "gestippt".
So sind sie dann im Gummi.


----------



## Thommy1971 (29. Januar 2022)

Hier mal eine Form von Bleigußformen-Shop. Leider habe die Formen am Kopf kein Abluftkanäle, ich habe da mal nachgeholfen. Die Ergebnisse sind deutlich besser, keine Luftblasen mehr.


----------



## Thommy1971 (30. Januar 2022)

Noch eine Form die mir so nicht gefällt. Hier habe ich die Abluftkanäle optimiert und mit einem Kegelsenker die Einflüsse vergrößert. Die vorige Form wie auch diese lassen sich nun ohne Injektor von oben gießen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (30. Januar 2022)

Mir gefallen bei diesen Formen die "Schaufelschwänze" nicht. Ein Abschluss wie mit 'nem "Brett".


----------



## Thommy1971 (30. Januar 2022)

Da geb ich dir recht Tulpe2 ,auch der Primus 14cm ist großer Mist, da der selbst mit 10g Jigs noch zum Propeller wird. Die Kleineren laufen, mal schauen was sie dieses Jahr an Fisch bringen.


----------



## Jurben (31. Januar 2022)

Ich muss ja schon sagen, dass das ja wirklich professionell gemacht wird meiner Meinung nach.
Hach... Irgendwann werde ich auch selber gießen.
Auf Dauer wird dass glaube ich auch billiger, als immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (1. Februar 2022)

Ich habe meine Masterrohlinge vom branding neutralisiert. Nun werde ich ein paar Formen bauen


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Februar 2022)

Baue Form für so was.


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. Februar 2022)

Erster Abdruck


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. Februar 2022)

Womit hast Du / wirst Du versiegeln?


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. Februar 2022)

Ich benutze wieder Laminierharz. Das hat immer gut geklappt.


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. Februar 2022)

Die Form passt nun für meine Spritze. Mal schauen ob sie funktioniert


----------



## Thommy1971 (4. Februar 2022)

Nach 10cm kommt 12cm


----------



## magut (5. Februar 2022)

gibt es einen Grund , warum du nicht gleich die Eingusskanäle mitmachst ?
Sind das 2 gleiche Gummis? der Untere sieht etwas voluminöser aus


----------



## Thommy1971 (5. Februar 2022)

Ja es sind 2 unterschiedliche Köder. Die Formen mache ich immer so, Einlass mit einem Kegelsenkter und den Rest mit dem Proxxon. 

Die 12cm sind abgeformt, nun liegen sie auf der Heizung


----------



## Thommy1971 (6. Februar 2022)

Fertig sie die 12cm. Mal schauen was ich als nächstes mache. Entweder die gleichen Baits in 14cm oder Lieblingsköder in 15cm, mal schauen


----------



## Thommy1971 (9. Februar 2022)

Mal ne andere Form, die will ich vom Rücken befüllen


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Februar 2022)

Ich muß mal was loswerden Gummifische selber gießen werde ich wahrscheinlich nie aber Hut ab wenn ich die Formen und 
fertigen Gummifische so sehe dann sieht das schon sehr, sehr ordentlich das aus Gefällt mir


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thommy1971 (9. Februar 2022)

So stelle ich mir vor kann das funktionieren


----------



## fireforget (9. Februar 2022)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> So stelle ich mir vor kann das funktionieren


Guter Einguss und guter Steiger. Hätte ich auch keine Bedenken.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich muß mal was loswerden Gummifische selber gießen werde ich wahrscheinlich nie aber Hut ab wenn ich die Formen und
> fertigen Gummifische so sehe dann sieht das schon sehr, sehr ordentlich das aus Gefällt mir



Ich auch nicht - ich bastle zwar gerne mal was zu Angelzwecken, aber das wäre mir dann doch zu viel Gemache (schon allein aus Zeitgründen).

Schön, was die Leute da so erschaffen - Weitermachen


----------



## Thommy1971 (10. Februar 2022)

Der Gummifisch ist etwas schlanker, wird aber genau wie die Form davor gefertigt.


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. Februar 2022)

... "Lego" macht schon Spaß ...


----------



## Thommy1971 (11. Februar 2022)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> ... "Lego" macht schon Spaß ...


Jupp


----------



## Thommy1971 (11. Februar 2022)

Ergebnis der Probegüsse, mir gefällt das


----------



## magut (11. Februar 2022)

Mir gefällt es auch


----------



## Thommy1971 (13. Februar 2022)

Endspurt, Versiegelung.


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. Februar 2022)

Irgendwann sehen Deine Köderkisten aus wie meine: Voll, sehr voll.
Und dann kannst Du nicht mehr weiterbasteln...


----------



## Thommy1971 (13. Februar 2022)

Oh doch, dann baue ich wieder Hardbaits, lach


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. Februar 2022)

Die 12cm sind über den Rücken nicht so zu gießen wie ich mir das vorstelle. Also doch Injektor, lol.
Leider ist meine Gießmasse aufgebraucht, also habe ich mir einen Gipsbeutel aus dem Baumarkt gekauft. 5Kg unter 5€ ist deutlich günstiger, dauert halt alles ein wenig länger. 2 der 14cm habe ich schon angefangen. Die Sind auch für Injektor und einfach von oben befüllen gedacht.


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. Februar 2022)

Der Gips funktioniert richtig gut , zur Verstärkung habe ich Jutegewebe mit eingegossen. So sollten die Formen zusätzlich stabilität erhalten.


----------



## xAzraelx (18. Februar 2022)

Bin ja hier immer Stiller Leser, aber jetzt hab ich doch mal eine Frage.  Wie kommt da die Flüssigkeit rein?


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. Februar 2022)

xAzraelx schrieb:


> Bin ja hier immer Stiller Leser, aber jetzt hab ich doch mal eine Frage.  Wie kommt da die Flüssigkeit rein?


Da werden Öffnungen gefräst, dann sieht das so aus wie auf dem Bild


----------



## xAzraelx (18. Februar 2022)

Ah ok..danke


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. Februar 2022)

xAzraelx schrieb:


> ....  Wie kommt da die Flüssigkeit rein?



Ganz vorsichtig, weil sehr heiß.


----------



## Thommy1971 (19. Februar 2022)

Ich glaube nun sieht man wie das Plastisol da rein kommt. Die Öffnung ist 12,4cm und passt so super zum Twinadapter wie auch zum Injektor. Die Formen lassen sich aber auch einfach von oben befüllen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. Februar 2022)

Erster test mit den neuen Formen. Der eine 14cm hatte 2x hintereinander Dellen, darauf habe ich den Einlass vergrößert und schon war das Problem gelöst. Alles funktioniert wie es soll


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. Februar 2022)

So die Form habe ich heute auch hin bekommen. Die funktionierten nicht gut, immer Luftblasen im Köder.


----------



## magut (23. Februar 2022)

Sind die Blasen immer an der gleichen Position?


----------



## Thommy1971 (23. Februar 2022)

Immer am Rücken


----------



## Seele (23. Februar 2022)

Kommt vermutlich vom einfüllen. Die Luft im Plastisol steigt auf und sammelt sich am Rücken. Schau mal, dass du beim aufgeschmolzenen Plastisol weniger Luft drin hast. Ich schwenk das Gummi im Pot immer langsam hin und her, dreh den Pot usw. Wenns mal blasenfrei ist dann sollten die Probleme weg sein.


----------



## Thommy1971 (23. Februar 2022)

Seele das mache ich auch. Ich lasse das heiße Plastisol auch stehen und erhitze es erneut bis keine Luftblasen mehr drin sind. Der Fehler war wie ich gegossen habe und das die Öffnung am Rücken zu schmal war. Jetzt funktioniert das gießen super


----------



## Thommy1971 (25. Februar 2022)

Die Form werde ich mal ohne Steiger machen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (26. Februar 2022)

Mal schauen ob das klappt


----------



## Mescalero (27. Februar 2022)

Könnte man mit der Methode auch winzige Köder gießen? Pinkies z.B. oder noch kleineres Zeug, Mückenlarven u.ä.?


----------



## Thommy1971 (27. Februar 2022)

Ich glaube das kommt auch mit auf die Gießmasse an. Mit Gips würde ich das nicht probieren. Mit Gießkeramik könnte ich mir das vorstellen


----------



## xAzraelx (2. März 2022)

Mich hat das Fieber jetzt auch gepackt.Die ersten Versuche habe ich gestern mal gemacht. Einmal mit eigener Form und mit zwei gekauften. Hätte mal noch eine Fragen zu den zweiteiligen Formen. Wie macht ihr die erste Hälfte? Der Gummi muss ja höher liegen und der Gips drunter laufen.


----------



## 49er (3. März 2022)

Deine Form bis zur Hälfte mit Gips befüllen, dann den Gummi sachte auflegen und bis ungefähr zur Hälfte eindrücken.
Dann evtl. noch Hutmuttern als Schlößer sachte eindrücken und trocknen lassen. Alternativ, nach dem trocknen der Form mit einem Kegelsenker vorsichtig Deine Schlößer bohren.
Somit hättest Du den ersten Teil Deiner zweiteiligen Form.


----------



## Thommy1971 (6. März 2022)

Spielereien mit Quickdip


----------



## xAzraelx (6. März 2022)

Meine erste doppel seitige Form. Schaut erstmal gut aus.Was meint ihr?


----------



## Thommy1971 (6. März 2022)

Bin auf das Ergebnis vom ersten Guß gespannt


----------



## xAzraelx (7. März 2022)

Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Werde heute nach der Arbeit mal die Kanäle frei machen und dann den ersten Guß.


----------



## Tulpe2 (7. März 2022)

xAzraelx schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Werde heute nach der Arbeit mal die Kanäle frei machen und dann den ersten Guß.



Ohne "Lackieren"?


----------



## xAzraelx (7. März 2022)

Hab den ersten Guss gemacht. Eine Delle und am Schwanz fehlt bisschen was.Wo muss ich die Kanäle am Schwanz machen damit die Luft raus geht? Ansonsten ist es top geworden muss ich sagen.


----------



## xAzraelx (7. März 2022)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Ohne "Lackieren"?


Lackieren mache ich wenn alles passt.Dachte ich.


----------



## hanzz (8. März 2022)

xAzraelx schrieb:


> Hab den ersten Guss gemacht. Eine Delle und am Schwanz fehlt bisschen was.Wo muss ich die Kanäle am Schwanz machen damit die Luft raus geht? Ansonsten ist es top geworden muss ich sagen.


sieht nays aus


----------



## Thommy1971 (10. März 2022)

Eine neue Form getestet


----------



## Thommy1971 (13. März 2022)

Ein paar Gummis habe ich umgewandelt, gefällt mir besser als die Primusdinger


----------



## xAzraelx (14. März 2022)

Hab gestern auch mal ein paar Versuche gestartet. Es wird...


----------



## HerrZebra (29. März 2022)

Danke Leute,
Als ob ich nicht schon genug Hobbies und viel zu viel zu tun hätte, aber durch eure tollen Beiträge, bin ich nun angefixt und werde wohl auch mit Fischegießen anfangen... 

Echt Respekt was für Teil ihr da hinbekommt.


----------



## Thommy1971 (7. Juni 2022)

Mir sind gestern 2 Gummis abgerissen


----------



## Tulpe2 (7. Juni 2022)

Tja - Pech. 
Welche beiden waren es denn?


----------



## Thommy1971 (8. Juni 2022)

Heute habe ich mal ein paar zweifarbige gemacht.


----------



## Thommy1971 (8. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte heute auch etwas Schwund dabei, weil mein Besenstiel den ich als Griff verwende den Druck nicht immer gleichmäßig auf die Spritzen überträgt. Ich habe dann aus einem anderen Holzstiel, einer Gewindestange, ein paar Unterlegscheiben und Flügelmuttern einen deutlich besseren Griff gebaut.

Damit geht das gießen richtig super und der Griff kann nicht aus der Halterung rutschen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Juni 2022)

Langsam machst Du aber mehr als "perfekt". Klasse!


----------



## xAzraelx (9. Juni 2022)

Die sehen richtig super aus. ....


----------



## 49er (3. Januar 2023)

Sou, hab hier auch mal wieder was zu berichten. Meine Fehlschläge will ich dabei wieder nicht auslassen, hilft ja vielleicht dem ein oder anderen.

Angefangen hat alles damit, das mein Schwager den Job gewechselt hat und sich an der neuen Stelle mit nem 3D-Drucker austoben darf.
Ich hab dann im Internetz mal ein bisschen gestöbert und ein CAD-Modell vom Awaruna Shad gefunden. Mein Schwager hat das Modell dann noch etwas angepasst und frisiert und anschließend über den Drucker laufen lassen.
Das Ergebnis sah dann so aus und besteht aus einem festem Kunststoff:






Für die feinen Strukturen dachte ich, dass hier eine zweiteilige Form mit Spritzenbefüllung am besten wäre, um das Plastisol mit etwas Druck rein zu bekommen.
Auf Youtube hab ich mir dann ein paar Videos zum Herstellen einer zweiteiligen Form angeschaut. Die Silikonformen haben mir dabei am besten gefallen, auch wenn das Silikon echt nicht günstig ist.
Hab mir dann ein bestellt und wollte den ersten Teil der Form herstellen. Leider ist der Kunststoff meines Modells so schwer, dass er im Silikon langsam abgesoffen ist:









Hab dann geflucht wie ein Rohrspatz wegen der Verschwendung vom teuren Silikon und hab mir dann gedacht, gut, mach ich die Form halt doch mit Artestone.
Der erste Teil ging auch erst mal gut und kam einigermaßen raus, aber beim zweiten Teil war es so, dass das Modell um mehr als die Hälfte vom Artestone umschlossen war und ich das nicht mehr zerstörungsfrei rausbekommen habe.
Also auch nächster Versuch im Eimer...













War dann erstmal ziemlich frustriert, aber ich wollt noch nicht aufgeben. Das wäre auch viel zu schade um das schöne Modell und ich wollt auch nicht auf mir sitzen lassen, dass ich daraus nichts hinbekomme.
Mir ist dann aufgefallen, dass das Modell obenrum ja eigentlich gerade ist und ich hatte aus dem ersten Versuch noch etwas Silikon über.
Also hab ich mich von einer zweiteiligen Form verabschiedet, das Modell auf dem Rücken fixiert und mit dem Silikon umgoßen. Das Silikon hat sogar noch für eine ganze Form gereicht. Den Rücken hab ich mit einer Nagelschere etwas aufgeschnitten und fertig war die einteilige Form zum Befüllen über den Rücken.
















Der erste Gießversuch aus alten Plastisolresten kam schon richtig schön raus und ich war richtig happy und erleichtert, dass das jetzt endlich was geworden ist! 
Ich bin auch echt erstaunt, wie fein das Silikon die Strukturen des Modells übernommen hat!






Was mich jetzt noch etwas stört, das Fischchen ist ziemlich matt und nicht glänzend, wie eigentlich erwartet. 
Hier bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob das an dem Silikon liegt oder an meinem Modell liegt.

Ich dachte immer, dass man Silikonformen nicht mehr nachbehandeln muss und die Fischchen gleich glänzend raus kommen. Anders als bei Artestone, wo man die Formen ja noch mit Epoxy oder Leim-Wasser-Mischungen nachbehandelt, um die Poren zu schließen.
Andererseits ist mein Modell ziemlich rau und ich habe den Verdacht, dass das Silikon die Rauheit des Modells so gut angenommen hat, dass das Fischchen deshalb so matt erscheint. 
Ich werde jetzt versuchen mein Modell mit einer Leim-Wasser-Mischung zu glätten und nochmal einen Abguss mit Silikon machen. Muss jetzt zwar übel oder wohl neues Silikon kaufen, aber kurz vor dem Ziel aufzugeben ist keine Option! 
Vielleicht hilft das ja.

Oder hat noch jemand eine andere Idee?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2023)

Großartige Arbeit!


----------



## silverfish (3. Januar 2023)

Hallo 49er
Schöner Bericht und Fotos von Deinem ,ich denke,mit Erfolg gekröntem Versuch.


----------

